# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Fabian Cancellara

## vetooo

Tämän hetken paras ammatilaispyöräilijä maailmassa kahta ominaisuutta (kiri ja mäennousu) lukuunottamatta. Ei tarivtse hirveästi miettiä kuka hän on. Hän on 29-vuotias sveitsiläinen Fabian Cancellara, lempinimeltään Spartacus. Miehellä on ainutlaatuiset ominaisuudet tähän lajiin ja vuosien kovan harjoittelun ja kilpailemisen jälkeen taso alkaa olla sitä luokkaa, että muut tulevat kaukaa perässä.

Päätin avata Cancellaralle oman ketjun viimeistään Ronde-Roubaix -voittoyhdistelmän jälkeen sekä luettuani tämän arvostetun italialaisen pyöräilyvalmentaja Aldo Sassin haastattelun. Olin jo ennen viime vuoden Touria sitä mieltä, että Cancellaralle voisi laittaa muutaman roposen keltaisesta paidasta ja Champs Elysee'stä. Sillloin kyse oli lähinnä utopistisesta ajatuksesta, mutta tulevina vuosina ei puhuta enää silkasta mahdottomuudesta.

Fabian Cancellara
s. 18.3.1981, Wohlen bei Bern, Sveitsi
186 cm, viime kaudella 80 kg, nyt 76-77 kg(?)

Ammattilaistallit: Mapei 2001-2002, Fassa Bortolo 2003-2005, CSC / Saxo Bank 2006 ->
*
Voitot ammattilaisena:* *63 voittoa (+2 joukkueaika-ajoa)*

*2010: 4 voittoa*
Pariisi - Roubaix, 11.4.
Ronde van Vlaanderen, 4.4.
E3 Prijs Vlaanderen, 27.3.
Tour of Oman, kokonaiskilpailu, 19.2.

*2009: 9 voittoa* 
MM-kilpailut, aika-ajo, 24.9.
Espanjan ympäriajo, 7. etappi, aika-ajo, 5.9.
Espanjan ympäriajo, 1. etappi, aika-ajo, 29.8.
Ranskan ympäriajo, 1. etappi, aika-ajo, 4.7.
Sveitsin mestaruuskilpailut, maantie, 28.6.
Tour de Suisse, kokonaiskilpailu, 21.6.
Tour de Suisse, 9. etappi, aika-ajo, 21.6.
Tour de Suisse, 1. etappi, aika-ajo, 13.6.
Tour of California, prologi, 14.2.

*2008: 11 voittoa ( +1 joukkueaika-ajo )* 
( Tour de Pologne, joukkueaika-ajo, 14.9. )
Olympialaiset, aika-ajo, 13.8.
Ranskan ympäriajo, 20. etappi, aika-ajo, 26.7.
Sveitsin mestaruuskilpailut, aika-ajo, 25.6. 
Tour de Suisse, 9. etappi 22.6.
Tour de Suisse, 7. etappi, 20.6.
Tour de Luxembourg, prologi, 4.6.
Milano - San Remo, 22.3.
Tirreno - Adriatico, kokonaiskilpailu, 18.3.
Tirreno - Adriatico, 5. etappi, aika-ajo, 16.3.
Monte Paschi Eroica, 8.3.
Tour of California, prologi, 17.2.

*2007: 6 voittoa ( +1 joukkueaika-ajo )* 
MM-kipailut, aika-ajo, 27.9.
( Deutschland - Tour, 2. etappi, joukkueaika-ajo, 10.8. ) 
Ranskan ympäriajo, 3. etappi, 10.7.
Ranskan ympäriajo, prologi, 7.7.
Sveitsin mestaruuskilpailut, aika-ajo, 27.6.
Tour de Suisse, 8. etappi, aika-ajo, 24.6.
Tour de Suisse, prologi, 16.6.

*2006: 8 voittoa* 
MM-kilpailut, aika-ajo, 21.9. 
Post Danmark Rundt, kokonaiskilpailu, 6.8.
Post Danmark Rundt, 5. etappi, aika-ajo, 5.8.
Post Danmark Rundt, 2. etappi, 3.8.
Sveitsin mestaruuskilpailut, aika-ajo, 23.6.
Volta a Catalunya, 1. etappi, aika-ajo, 15.5.
Pariisi - Roubaix, 9.4.
Tirreno - Adriatico, 5. etappi, aika-ajo, 12.3.

*2005: 4 voittoa* 
Sveitsin mestaruuskilpailut, aika-ajo, 23.6.
Tour de Luxembourg, 3b. etappi, aika-ajo, 4.6.
Setmana Catalana, 5. etappi, aika-ajo, 25.3.
Pariisi - Nizza, 4. etappi, 10.3.
*
2004: 5 voittoa* 
Ranskan ympäriajo, prologi, 3.7.
Sveitsin mestaruuskilpailut, aika-ajo, 23.6.
Tour de Luxembourg, 4. etappi, aika-ajo, 29.5.
Setmana Catalana, 1. etappi, 22.3.
Tour of Qatar, 4. etappi, 5.2.
*
2003: 4 voittoa* 
Tour de Suisse, prologi, 16.6.
Tour de Belgique, 4. etappi, aika-ajo, 24.5.
Tour de Romandie, prologi, 29.4.
Tour Mediterraneen, 6. etappi, aika-ajo, 16.2.
*
2002: 8 voittoa* 
Sveitsin mestaruuskilpailut, aika-ajo, 29.9.
GP Eddy Merckx, 25.8.
Bohemia Tour, 3. etappi, aika-ajo, 14.7.
Österreich - Rundfahrt, 1a. etappi, aika-ajo, 10.6.
GP Erik Breukink, kokonaiskilpailu, 17.3.
GP Erik Breukink, 3b. etappi, aika-ajo, 17.3.
Tour of Rhodes, kokonaiskilpailu, 24.2.
Tour of Rhodes, prologi, 20.2.
*
2001: 4 voittoa* 
Duo Normand, 23.9.
GP Eddy Merckx, 9.9.
Tour of Rhodes, kokonaiskilpailu, 25.2.
Tour of Rhodes, prologi, 21.2.

----------


## Indurain

http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fabian_Cancellara
http://www.oakley.com/sports/tdf/athletes/198

----------


## Deve

Ehkä mä oon vähän tyhmä mutta ei mun mielestä Cancellaran tarvii mitään painoa pudottaa että ne mäet nousis Tourissa ihan tarpeeksi hyvin. Cancellaralta ei tietysti oo mitään wattidataa olemassa mutta jos Larsson puskee 470 wattia ulos ja se jää Cancellaralle 1,5 minuuttia 50km tempossa niin Cancellaran tehot täytyy olla järkyttävän kovat.

500W ja 76kg riittäis ihan hyvin mäkien nousemiseen. Aika-ajossa voi sitten jättää muita ihan miten tahtoo.

----------


## Sambody

> Ehkä mä oon vähän tyhmä mutta ei mun mielestä Cancellaran tarvii mitään painoa pudottaa että ne mäet nousis Tourissa ihan tarpeeksi hyvin. Cancellaralta ei tietysti oo mitään wattidataa olemassa mutta jos Larsson puskee 470 wattia ulos ja se jää Cancellaralle 1,5 minuuttia 50km tempossa niin Cancellaran tehot täytyy olla järkyttävän kovat.
> 
> 500W ja 76kg riittäis ihan hyvin mäkien nousemiseen. Aika-ajossa voi sitten jättää muita ihan miten tahtoo.



Niin sanotusti jotain kuitenki tarttis tehrä, kun ei tähän mennessä ne mäet ole noussu tarpeeksi hyvin. Siitä toki ei ole vielä näyttöä miten upouusi pari kiloa kevyempi Cancellara runttaa vuoria ylös, mutta pakko varmaan luottaa asiantuntijaan joka sanoo, että tarvisi vielä tiputtaa paino 70 kg pintaan notta pärjäisi Tourissa. Sinänsä Cancellaran harmi, että samaan aikaan, kun hän on kypsynyt näin armottomaksi pyöräilijäksi on Armstrongin lopettamisen jälkeiseen Grand Tour valtatyhjiöön noussut lähes yhtä kova(ellei kovempikin. Makuasioita sano Musti ku munat nuoli) etappiajaja. Vielä, kun tämä Pistoolimies mullistaa maailmaa olemalla höyhenen kevyt mäkimies jolla tempo kulkee loistavasti, niin avot on Cancellarallakin aika paljon kammettavaa, jos meinaa nousta Tourin korkeimmalle korokkeelle.

On kyllä äärettömän mielenkiintoista ensinnäkin nähdä mihin vielä tällä kaudella Spartacus pystyy, mutta vielä enemmän mihin hän tulee pystymään tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## Deve

> Niin sanotusti jotain kuitenki tarttis tehrä, kun ei tähän mennessä ne mäet ole noussu tarpeeksi hyvin. Siitä toki ei ole vielä näyttöä miten upouusi pari kiloa kevyempi Cancellara runttaa vuoria ylös, mutta pakko varmaan luottaa asiantuntijaan joka sanoo, että tarvisi vielä tiputtaa paino 70 kg pintaan notta pärjäisi Tourissa.



Ei ne mäet oo kyllä aikasempina vuosina noussut hyvin, mut mun mielestä Cancellara oli ensimmäistä kertaa just Mendrisiossa aivan häikäisevässä iskussa, ei huono ollut aikasemmin tietenkään. Ja se sama kunto on saatu nyt klassikkoihin. Mä kyllä haluaisin nähdä mitä tapahtuis jos Cancellara saatais tässä iskussa Tourin viivalle, tänä vuonna se voi olla vaikeaa. Saadaanko tämä vire vielä heinäkuussa päälle, siihen voi joku viisaampi vastata.

----------


## vetooo

Cancellaran Tour-voiton mahdollisuudet ovat pitkälti kiinni myös siitä, miten paljon tai oikeastaan miten vähän ASO:n tekemässä Ranskan ympäriajon reitissä on kovia nousukilometrejä. Etenkin vuoristoetappien maalinousujen vaativuus on avainasemassa. Viime kesänä nähtiin varmaan yksi viime vuosikymmenten helpoin Tour reitiltään. Tänä kesänä onkin sitten paljon paljon brutaalimpi reitti. Cancellara tarvitsee myös mahdollisimman paljon ITT-kilometrejä, yht. väh. 100 km, jolloin AC:tä voitaisiin kepittää se 1,5 sekuntia per kilometri = 150 sek = 2,5 minuuttia.

----------


## Indurain

> Cancellaran Tour-voiton mahdollisuudet ovat pitkälti kiinni myös siitä, miten paljon tai oikeastaan miten vähän ASO:n tekemässä Ranskan ympäriajon reitissä on kovia nousukilometrejä. Etenkin vuoristoetappien maalinousujen vaativuus on avainasemassa. Viime kesänä nähtiin varmaan yksi viime vuosikymmenten helpoin Tour reitiltään. Tänä kesänä onkin sitten paljon paljon brutaalimpi reitti. Cancellara tarvitsee myös mahdollisimman paljon ITT-kilometrejä, yht. väh. 100 km, jolloin AC:tä voitaisiin kepittää se 1,5 sekuntia per kilometri = 150 sek = 2,5 minuuttia.



Uskon Fabian olevan huomatavasti paremmassa kunnossa tällä hetkellä Albertoa ja Lancea nähden- mutta tourilla +2h 23`55 on paljon, mutta kaventuu aivan varmsti - AC ei tänä vuonna ole tourin Voitaja :Cool:

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Siinähän se riemu repeää, kun Saxo tekee temput Tourin mukulakivipätkällä. Ensin vähän jengiä sivarissa metsäsaarekkeilta ulos nupit kaakossa oho repes ja sitten mukulalla tuollainen taaki päälle. Jännä nähdä miten Alberto sen kestää; tasamaallahan se lirissä on jos on. Lähinnä siis jos sen joukkue kuoriutuu pois tasamaarevityksessä. 

Fabian kyllä joutuu ajamaan Schlekille mäkietapeilla, ei sillä ole mitään mahdollisuuksia Albertolle mäessä, mutta voihan se tehdä kiusaa tasangoilla. Ihan kelpo kiusaa.

----------


## Sambody

> Siinähän se riemu repeää, kun Saxo tekee temput Tourin mukulakivipätkällä. Ensin vähän jengiä sivarissa metsäsaarekkeilta ulos nupit kaakossa oho repes ja sitten mukulalla tuollainen taaki päälle. Jännä nähdä miten Alberto sen kestää; tasamaallahan se lirissä on jos on. Lähinnä siis jos sen joukkue kuoriutuu pois tasamaarevityksessä.



Tuo mukulaetappi on kyllä näkemisen arvoinen ehdottomasti. Luulen, että Saxo(jos hoikanveljekset ovat iskussa) ja Radioshack ainakin ovat tiimejä, jotka koittavat tehdä tuhojaan Alberton kustannuksella. Cancellara(jos mukana on) varmasti pistetään repimään niin paljon kuin Andy ja Fränk kestävät, sillä en usko että Riis haluaa pelata uhkapelia ja antaa Fabianille luvan ajaa omaa kisaa vaan hänenkin työnsä on hommata Schleckit ilman tappio sekuntteja Ranskanmaalle.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Ei Spartacus ole koskaan tosissaan Touria kokeillut, ei ole ollut kapteenina, vaan on tehnyt urotekoja ihan muualla. Silloin on kohtuutonta sanoa, että kun ei ole mäki noussut, niin ei se nouse vieläkään.

----------


## vetooo

> Ei Spartacus ole koskaan tosissaan Touria kokeillut, ei ole ollut kapteenina, vaan on tehnyt urotekoja ihan muualla. Silloin on kohtuutonta sanoa, että kun ei ole mäki noussut, niin ei se nouse vieläkään.



Ei se Wigginskään hirveästi saanut aikaan suurissa ympäriajoissa ennen Touria 2009. Viime vuoden Sveitsin ympäriajossa Cancellara kapusi vuoria kokonaiskilpailun voiton arvoisesti. Olkoonkin, että Sveitsin kierroksella oli ennätyshelpot vuoristoetapit. Toki Spartacus rakensi pesäeron muihin aika-ajoissa, mutta minimoi tappiosekunnit nousuissa.

Siihen mihin tähtää, siinä myös menestyy parhaiten. Devolderilla sujui aikoinaan parhaiten aika-ajo. Armstrong jopa veikkasi häntä Tourin voittajaksi pari vuotta sitten ihan vakavalla naamalla. Vuodesta 2008 lähtien ykköstavoite muuttui klassikoihin ja siinä sivussa on tullut pari Ronden voittoa. Devolder on vain yksi esimerkki, mutta kyllä näitä löytyy lisääkin.

----------


## OJ

Tourin eka etappi Rotterdamista Brysseliin ja sopiva laivankansituuli silloilla ja pengerteillä, niin tulee helposti turpaan minuuttikaupalla. ~20km on alussa vähän suojaisempaa ja sillalle saakka saa välillä suojaa puista, mutta ekan sillan alusta alkaa 50-60km niin aukeaa pätkää, että siinä ehtii pilkkomaan porukan useampaankin kertaan. Jos tonne osuu vähän navakampi sivutuuli, niin heti neutraalistartin jälkeen mennään hana-auki. Sivutuuli on varsin ikävää kun se takaporukka ei tule koskaan niin hyvällä vedolla kuin mitä keulassa ajetaan.

Ei tule välttämättä kovin helppo Tourin eka etappi, mutta se taatusti tekisi kisasta mielenkiintoisemman jos porukka saadaan kunnolla räjähtämään jo ensimmäisellä etapilla. Tästä kun jatkaa esimerkiksi kolmannelle etapilla missä on ~10km mukulaa viimeisellä 27 kilometrillä, niin saattaa Fabian olla aikaisempaa täysin erilaisessa tilanteessa kun alkaa tie nousemaan.

----------


## kanttiinin tollo

Jos nyt tuota Fabianin painoa tuijotetaan niin mikä mahtoi olla Ison Miguelin paino aikana jona TdF putkeaan teki? Kyllä silläkin miehellä mäki ihan välttävästi nousi jos kulki tempokin.

----------


## abruzziamo

> Ei tule välttämättä kovin helppo Tourin eka etappi, mutta se taatusti tekisi kisasta mielenkiintoisemman jos porukka saadaan kunnolla räjähtämään jo ensimmäisellä etapilla.



Joo tai sitten Contador saa vahingossa 3 minuuttia kaulaa ja siinä se heinäkuu sitten olikin..

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Se kolme minuuttia on minimi, mitä Cancellaran täytyisi saada tasaisilla/semiklassikoilla eroa. Mikäli Contador pysyy pystyssä (=ei pannuta jossain mukulikossa polvea hajalle tmv) niin sieltä löytyy ainakin 5 etappia missä Berto hieroo 0,5 minuuttia/etappi eroa Cancellaraan.

Wiggins jäi reilun 6 minuuttia Tourissa ja on tosiaan ajajatyyppinä varmaan lähinnä Cancellaraa. Viime vuoden aika-ajoetappi 18 kertoo myös sen että Contador kyllä jaksaa jauhaa vaikka jaloissa +70 tuntia etappikisaa.

----------


## Snorkkeli

On muutes harvinaisen painava pyöräilijäksi! Ainakin kun vertaa useimpiin muihin niin sehän on ihan tankki. Itse olen 190cm pitkä ja painan sen 78kg ja oon saanu sen käsityksen että tuo olis liikaa pyöräilyssä mutta ei... hyvin se vetää!

----------


## Deve

Eihän se haittaa vaikka sitä elopainoa on enemmänkin jos pystyy tuottamaan sen 6,5w/kg kynnyksellä, kevyemmän kaverin ei vaan tarvii tuottaa niin isoja watteja.

----------


## Tombo

> Eihän se haittaa vaikka sitä elopainoa on enemmänkin jos pystyy tuottamaan sen 6,5w/kg kynnyksellä, kevyemmän kaverin ei vaan tarvii tuottaa niin isoja watteja.



Itsellä on muistikuva Indurainin huippuvuosista,että mitat oli 188/80. Tämä siksi, koska silloin omat mitat olivat täsmälleen samat ja tästä tuli kavereita usein muistutettua.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Ennen oli ennen ja nyt on nyt, turha vetää Indurainia FCvsAC otteluun... mudda sama kohtalo olisi MI:llä kuin FC:llä Albertoa vastaan TdF:llä, ei mitään saumaa.

No kuinka FC voisi sitten haastaa AC:n? 
Paha keksiä oikeastaan mitään muuta kuin tuo massan manipuloiminen, sen varjopuolena saattaa olla tempo-tason lasku... en usko tähän saumaan.
Mukulakiosuus ei ratkaise voiton suhteen mitään, ellei FC tosiaan paranna nousukykyään oleellisesti.

Mielenliintoinen asetelma tämä maailaman paras vs maailman paras mutta kyllä kysymys on niin erilaisista ajajista että kummatkin ovat parhaita vain omalla osaamisalueellaan. FC hakkaa tuoreena AC:n 5kypän tempossa 1-2sek/km ja AC Ventouxilla pikkaisen enemmän. FC:n saumat ovat vähissä kun huomioi vielä sen että AC pisti "ajanutta"  Spartakusta jopa pataan edellisen Tourin tempossa. Kyllä tässä taitaa käydä niin että FC:n osaksi jää edelleen auttaa oman tiimin potentiaalisempia haastajia... mutta löytyykö niitä, Schlektien tempominen on ollut liian heikkoa.

----------


## J T K

Mahtoikohan se Mendrision tempovoitto saada jonkinasteisen epävarmuuden aikaan näille muille tallien ykkösnimille, varsinkin kun alkuvuoden kisoista on tullut vastaavanlaisia voittoon johtaneita esityksiä? Hiukankaan siimaa niin juna meni jo.

Eli haen tässä takaa sitä, että Paris-Roubaixissa Cancellaran lisätessä vauhtia lörähti muilla sankareilla välittömästi lurut housuun? Oli jo valmiiksi ajatuksissa tämä mahdollisuus eikä enää edes yritetty saada kiinni vaan tyydyttiin tilanteeseen ja Boonenin voittamiseen.

Jos näin on niin Tourista tulee todella mielenkiintoinen. Eiköhän Cancellara voita vielä muutaman ison kisan matkan varrella ennen heinäkuuta, siinä saa muuten hoikan pojatkin olla oikeasti hyvässä hapessa että heille edes ajetaan Saxossa?

----------


## villef

Joo, tietysti Cance on jäänyt vuorilla, kun se on ennen mäkeä pitäny veljeksiä pois tuulesta ja sitten viimeisen mäen alussa repinyt ittensä puhki.
Eli ei kyllä mitenkään voi verrata, se on kuitenkin ollut apuajajana Tourilla.

Jos se saisi säästeltyä nuo helpommat osuudet, niin saattaa mäkikin kulkea paremmin, eikä olisi niin väsyneenä viimeisessä tempossa.

Treenin varmaan pitäisi olla hieman erilaista kuin mitä nyt tänä vuonna on ollut, jos aikoisi tosissaan Tourille satsata..

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Joo, tietysti Cance on jäänyt vuorilla, kun *se on ennen mäkeä pitäny veljeksiä pois tuulesta ja sitten viimeisen mäen alussa repinyt ittensä puhki.*
> Eli ei kyllä mitenkään voi verrata, se on kuitenkin ollut apuajajana Tourilla.
> 
> Jos se saisi säästeltyä nuo helpommat osuudet, niin saattaa mäkikin kulkea paremmin, eikä olisi niin väsyneenä viimeisessä tempossa.
> 
> Treenin varmaan pitäisi olla hieman erilaista kuin mitä nyt tänä vuonna on ollut, jos aikoisi tosissaan Tourille satsata..



Olen täysin samaa mieltä tästä. Jos Cancellaralla olisi vaikka Breschel, O'Grady, Fuglesang, Voigt ja pari muuta apukuskia, voisi Tourin "ratkaiseviin kilometreihin" tulla uudenlainen määritelmä. 

Sanotaan että tasamaaetapilla, kun sprinttereiden tiimit (eli ei Astana) ja heillä olevat sprinttijunan kuskit eivät näe mielenkiintoa piiskata tempoa ihan järjettömäksi 90-100km ennen maalia, kun oma ukko olisi liian hapessa ja junassa ei enää mitään tehoa, kun saavutaan viimeiselle 3km pätkälle. 

Saxo Bank sen sijaan voisi pedata Cancellaralle (etenkin jos tuuliolosuhteen olisivat myötätuuli/sivutuuli) mahdollisuuden repiä samanlaisia eroja tasamaaetapeilla, kuin AC saa vuoristossa. Jos Cancellara sen lisäksi on pudottanut painoa, ja on suojattu kuski loput ajasta, voisi tempoista tulla hyvinkin mielenkiintoisia. 

Kaikkein mielenkiintoisin tilanne olisi tietenkin jos Saxo Bankilla olisi vuoristokauris Schleck vuoristossa painostamassa Contadoria, ja tasamaaetapeilla Cancellara joka repii eroja. (Olettaen että molemmat kärkiryhmässä GC:n kannalta). Jos Conta joutuisi joka ikisellä etapilla olemaan varuillaan kuin Boonen P-R:ssa konsanaan, voisi Saxolla olla kaksi erittäin kiehtovaa korttia saada Contador ahtaaseen paikkaan. 

Minkähänlaisia eroja tasamaaetapeilla olisi mahdollista saada aikaan yhteensä? Esimerkkinä HTC:n sivutuuli-isku viime vuonna... 

Jos Cancellaralla olisi ensimmäisille vuorille saapuessa vaikka 2 minuutin johto, olisi Astanan pakko ajaa melkoista rallia vuorenjuurelle, jotta Cancellara olisi niin väsynyt kuin mahdollista, ja Contador voisi saada niin  paljon etua vuoristossa kuin mahdollista. 

Ehkä se Spartacus voisi kaikesta huolimatta saada sen keltapaidan. Pelin säännöt kun vähän muuttuu kun kapteenilla on voimavarat ajaa tasaisella useiden minuuttien kaula muuhun porukkaan. Sellaista ei oikein aikaisemmin edes osattu pitää mahdollisena.

----------


## Sambody

> Joo, tietysti Cance on jäänyt vuorilla, kun se on ennen mäkeä pitäny veljeksiä pois tuulesta ja sitten viimeisen mäen alussa repinyt ittensä puhki.
> Eli ei kyllä mitenkään voi verrata, se on kuitenkin ollut apuajajana Tourilla.



Miten se oli Arcalikselle mentäessä viime vuonna? Oliko silloin Cancellara apuajajan roolissa vai saiko yrittää roikkua keltaisessa kiinni? Miten minulla olisi sellainen muistikuva, että Cancellara puolusti keltaista, muttei pysynyt kärkiryhmässä edes siihen kohtaan, kun Alberto lähti revittelemään. Ei tainnut Saxo ainakaan revitellä mäen alkua?

Ei ne isot lihakset taida kuitenkaan ihan samalla tavalla palautua kuin pienet. En oikein muuten pysty käsittämään sitä, että Contador lyö turpiin Cancellaraa tempossa vaikka Pistoolimies hyvä temporaineri onkin. On siinä kumminkin yli kymmenen kiloa enemmän lihasta mistä pitäisi piimät pitää poissa.

----------


## gali

Olisi kiva nähdä Cansellara tässä kunnossa suuressa ympäriajossa. Voisiko pärjätä?
Isohko kokoisia vuorilla pärjänneitä ajajia on ollut. Mieleen tuli Dario Cioni, jonka tunnisti 10 cm harteikkaammasta olemuksesta kuin noi kevyet kauriit, joiden kanssa hän usein samassa porukassa ajoi.
FC:n taktiikka voisi olla tehdä selvää jälkeä aika-ajoissa ja roikkua pääryhmässä vuoret. Siis taktiikka nimeltä Indurain.

FC:lle sopiva reitti 2 ratkaisu vuorietappia, joissa iskut tehdään vasta lopussa, 2 pitkää aika-ajoa ja jokunen vaihteleva pätkä, joilla kyttäillään, joku pikku mäkeen loppuva vois myös mukana olla. Sitten Saxosta kunnon ryhmä jeesaamaan.

----------


## petri ok

> Ehkä se Spartacus voisi kaikesta huolimatta saada sen keltapaidan. Pelin säännöt kun vähän muuttuu kun kapteenilla on voimavarat ajaa tasaisella useiden minuuttien kaula muuhun porukkaan. Sellaista ei oikein aikaisemmin edes osattu pitää mahdollisena.



Tähän väliin pitää heittää peliin iso-mikki kortti. 

TdF 1995 etappi 7:  Charleroy-Liege 203 km
1. J. Bruyneel 4h 48'14''
2. M. Indurain s.t.
3. J. Skippy 0h 0'50''

Ei toki edes minuuttia, mutta silti

----------


## erkkk

> Tähän väliin pitää heittää peliin iso-mikki kortti. 
> 
> TdF 1995 etappi 7:  Charleroy-Liege 203 km
> 1. J. Bruyneel 4h 48'14''
> 2. M. Indurain s.t.
> 3. J. Skippy 0h 0'50''
> 
> Ei toki edes minuuttia, mutta silti



Bruyneel ei vetänyt metriäkään ja kommentoi etapin jälkeen että fiilis oli sama kun olisi yrittänyt roikkua skootterin perässä. Jos nyt oikein muistan. Taisi olla sama vuosi kun kilpakumppaneilta tuli pidemmän aika-ajon jälkeen alienmaisia kommenttejä ison mikin kunnosta.

Fabian on aika mikin mitoissa, hieman lyhyempi vaan. Mikki iski läpi silloin kun höyhenenkevyet mäkimiehet alkoivat ihmettelemään sitä kun aimmin minuuttikaupalla turpaansa saaneet ankkurit ilmestyivät vuorten huipuille samaa tahtia. Ei ollut hematokriittirajaa, ei toimivia testejä. Jossain vaiheessa huhuttiin Pantanin puhaltavan yli 100 ml/kg ja silti mikin tiputtaminen oli aika rynkytyksen takana.

Tossa Touriin tähtäämisessä menettää aika sen mitä nyt saa ja silti tuloksena voi olla kasa podium paikkoja vailla voittoa. Jokainen voi toki arpoa sen miten arvostaa sitä että peesailee ympäriajon podiumille verrattuna siihen että tappaa muut vuoden kovimmissa yhden päivän mittelöissä. Mä en esimerkiksi muista kuka oli Tourin podiumilla minäkin lähivuonna mutta Paris Roubaixin viimeisen 10 vuoden voittajat tulee heti mieleen.

Näin offtopiccina: Jos saxon muut miehet on samoilla aseilla liikkeellä kuin Fabian, niin tämän vuoden tourista voi muodostua aika mielenkiintoinen. Olihan toi Mattikikin aika älyttömässä tikissä.

----------


## buhvalo

> Ehkä se Spartacus voisi kaikesta huolimatta saada sen keltapaidan. Pelin säännöt kun vähän muuttuu kun kapteenilla on voimavarat ajaa tasaisella useiden minuuttien kaula muuhun porukkaan. Sellaista ei oikein aikaisemmin edes osattu pitää mahdollisena.



Se että jossain kevät'cyclossa' vetää hajalta olevasta, ajohaluttomasta porukasta 2min keulaa, ei tarkoista että GT:llä pääsisi edes kunnolla irti pelotonista moottoriteillä.


Mutta joo, kyllä Fabian on näiden aikojen päälikkö.

----------


## vetooo

> Tähän väliin pitää heittää peliin iso-mikki kortti. 
> 
> TdF 1995 etappi 7:  Charleroy-Liege 203 km
> 1. J. Bruyneel 4h 48'14''
> 2. M. Indurain s.t.
> 3. J. Skippy 0h 0'50''
> 
> Ei toki edes minuuttia, mutta silti



Tämä oli yksi ensimmäisistä Tourin etapeista, jonka muistan vielä 15 vuotta myöhemmin erinomaisesti, vaikka olin vaahtosammuttimen kokoinen. Muistan jopa vieläkin sen wheelsuckingin määrän. Harmitti jo silloin, mutta nykyisin kyrsii moninkertaisesti enemmän kun joku harrastaa moista vapaamatkustusta.

----------


## kanttiinin tollo

> Tähän väliin pitää heittää peliin iso-mikki kortti. 
> 
> TdF 1995 etappi 7:  Charleroy-Liege 203 km
> 1. J. Bruyneel 4h 48'14''
> 2. M. Indurain s.t.
> 3. J. Skippy 0h 0'50''
> 
> Ei toki edes minuuttia, mutta silti



Danke schön..

Pitääpi kaivaa 1995 TdF VHS koostekasetti naftaliinista ja katsella tuota Phil Liggetin kera. Jospa tulisi itsellekin jotain fiilistä aloittaa maantiekausi..

----------


## Soolo

> Miten se oli Arcalikselle mentäessä viime vuonna? Oliko silloin Cancellara apuajajan roolissa vai saiko yrittää roikkua keltaisessa kiinni? Miten minulla olisi sellainen muistikuva, että Cancellara puolusti keltaista, muttei pysynyt kärkiryhmässä edes siihen kohtaan, kun Alberto lähti revittelemään. Ei tainnut Saxo ainakaan revitellä mäen alkua?



Putosi jo paljon ennen sitä, takkiin taisi tulla reilu 5 minuuttia, mikäli muistan oikein.

Jos ASO laittaa tarpeeksi aika-ajo kilometrejä ja tarpeeksi "helpon" reitin Tourille, mikä ettei Cancellara ajaisi keltapaidasta.

----------


## ejex

Italohuumoria kai?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Nd13ARuvVE

----------


## VesaP

Huumorista en tiedä mut aika raju video!  :Sekaisin:

----------


## asb

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...ing-bike-25691

Jos pyörässä on ylimääräistä "keittoa," niin kannattaa päästää toimittajat mahdollisimman lähelle ottamaan kuvia, ettei tule epäluuloja salailun takia.

----------


## TMS

Ehkä tää kuuluisi doping paukku -keskusteluun, mutta minkähänlaiset sanktiot tulee "pyörädopingin" käytöstä? Tuskin kahta vuotta kilpailukieltoa? Vai onko pyörädopingin käyttö Pro-tasolla edes oikeasti mahdollista kun sen käytön mahdollisuus tiedostetaan?

----------


## leecher

> Ehkä tää kuuluisi doping paukku -keskusteluun, mutta minkähänlaiset sanktiot tulee "pyörädopingin" käytöstä? Tuskin kahta vuotta kilpailukieltoa? Vai onko pyörädopingin käyttö Pro-tasolla edes oikeasti mahdollista kun sen käytön mahdollisuus tiedostetaan?



Kyllahan tuollaisesta tempusta pitäisi sulkea talli pois kilpailutoiminnasta.

----------


## Sambody

> Kyllahan tuollaisesta tempusta pitäisi sulkea talli pois kilpailutoiminnasta.



Niin kaipa tallin pitäisi siitä lähtien keskittyä enemmän moottoripyörä kilpailuihin, jos tuollainen laite havaitaan.

----------


## Ola

> Kyllahan tuollaisesta tempusta pitäisi sulkea talli pois kilpailutoiminnasta.



Mutta systemaattinen lääkeaineaine ym. perinteinen doping, niin riittää kun kiinnijäänyt urheilija saa pari vuotta kilpailukieltoa? Onhan sääntöjenvastaiset välineet paljon helpompi paljastaa kuin varsinainen doping. Metrimitta ja vaaka riittää jo aika pitkälle.

Jutun ajoitus on aika hassusti just näiden isojen kisojen aikaan, näkyvyyttä ainakin riittää kun vielä otsikkoihin vedetään luonnollisesti doping-sana. Mun mielestä tällä ei ole mitään tekemistä dopingin kanssa.

----------


## asb

> Mutta systemaattinen lääkeaineaine ym. perinteinen doping, niin riittää kun kiinnijäänyt urheilija saa pari vuotta kilpailukieltoa?



Todennäköisesti ainakin jokainen tallin mekaanikko olisi tietoinen asiasta, joten siksi myös tallille kuuluisi sanktioita. Periaatteessa kemiallinen doping saattaisi onnistua kuskilta täysin ilman tallin tietämystä.





> Mun mielestä tällä ei ole mitään tekemistä dopingin  kanssa.



Doping-sana nyt on tuossa vain keräämässä medianäkyvyyttä. Huijaustapoja molemmat.

----------


## 53x11

> http://www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...ing-bike-25691
> 
> Jos pyörässä on ylimääräistä "keittoa," niin kannattaa päästää toimittajat mahdollisimman lähelle ottamaan kuvia, ettei tule epäluuloja salailun takia.



Cancellara ei ajanut maaliin kuvissa esiintyvällä pyörällä, vaan vaihtoi pyörää muistaakseni Arenbergin metsän jälkeen, ennen irtiottoaan.

Pyöränvaihdon näkee myös oheisista kuvista, sillä lähdössä Fabianin pyörässä oli mm. SRM-laite, mutta ei maalissa. 

http://photos.grahamwatson.com/RaceU...33846788_WDqUr

Kieltämättä Cancellaran kiihdytykset olivat kuin moottoripyörällä varsin Flanderin ympäriajossa. Vaikea uskoa, että satulasta vääntäen pystyy Boonenin jättämään kuin seisomaan.

----------


## Ola

> Todennäköisesti ainakin jokainen tallin mekaanikko olisi tietoinen asiasta, joten siksi myös tallille kuuluisi sanktioita. Periaatteessa kemiallinen doping saattaisi onnistua kuskilta täysin ilman tallin tietämystä.



No, enpä usko, että noi kuskit noitten aineitten kanssa aivan yksikseen touhuaa. Sellaisen kuvan antaminen mediassa tietty näyttää paremmalta.

----------


## Deve

> Onhan sääntöjenvastaiset välineet paljon helpompi paljastaa kuin varsinainen doping. Metrimitta ja vaaka riittää jo aika pitkälle.



Ei pelkällä vaa'alla noita välttämättä voi huomata, kisapaikalle vaan röntgenlaite ja kaikki pyörät mitä kisassa käytetään niin sen kautta läpivalaisuun. 

Jos tosissaan on ollu joku laite rungon sisällä niin näyttää kyllä nää nykyiset sähköpyörät ihan pelleviritelmiltä ton rinnalla.

----------


## stoki

> Cancellara ei ajanut maaliin kuvissa esiintyvällä  pyörällä, vaan vaihtoi pyörää muistaakseni Arenbergin metsän jälkeen,  ennen irtiottoaan.



Niin totta, itsellekin tuli mieleen, että jos tällaisia spekulaatioita lähdetään tekemään, niin pitäisi tutkia missä vaiheessa Fabian vaihtoi viimeisen kerran pyörää ennen noita irtiottoja ja mistä syystä.  :Hymy: 

Tottapuhuen en kyllä itse usko noihin sähkömoottoriväitteisiin. Jos kyseessä olisi joku tuntemattomampi kuski voisi asiaa edes epäillä, mutta onhan tuolla Fabianilla nyt muutama muukin meriitti plakkarissa jo ennen noita voittoja.  :Hymy:  Kuten Vetoookin taisi tässä tai Dopingpaukku-ketjussa mainita, niin noissa molemmissa irtiotoissa ajoitus vain osuin niin nappiin, että sen takia ne näyttivät niin "yliluonnollisilta".

----------


## OJ

Kun ammattipyöräilyssä näkee uskomattoman ylivoimaisia suorituksia, niin epäilyksiä tietenkin herää. Kun nämä uskomattomat suoritukset tuli tehtyä uskomattoman vaivattoman näköisesti, niin epäilykset eivät ainakaan hälvene. Boonenin krampit ja "pikkukalleilut" tapahtuneen selityksenä vähän ontuvat kun katsoo noi tapahtumat uudemman kerran. Lähimmäksi noita suorituksia pääsee Riis 1996 tourin iskullaan.

Fabian fani kaikesta huolimatta.

----------


## vetooo

> Boonenin krampit ja "pikkukalleilut" tapahtuneen selityksenä vähän ontuvat kun katsoo noi tapahtumat uudemman kerran. Lähimmäksi noita suorituksia pääsee Riis 1996 tourin iskullaan.
> 
> Fabian fani kaikesta huolimatta.



Rondessa Cancellaran singeri tikitti tappavan tehokkaalla nopeudella ja minusta Boonenilla yksinkertaisesti hitsasi kiinni. Tompan haastattelut tukevat näkemystäni.

Pariisi-Roubaix'ssa Boonen oli jostain käsittämättömästä syystä eliittiryhmän hännillä siinä veiheessa, kun Cancellara teki hyökkäyksensä. Boonenilla kesti lähes puoli minuuttia nousta ryhmän keulille. Takaa-ajo oli viimeistään siinä vaiheessa tuhoon tuomittu, kun seuraavallakaan 5 tähden nupukivisektorilla ero ei pienentynyt.

Minä näen asiat näin.

----------


## t-man

en tiiä onko se jo sanottu täällä, mutta tuo oletettu sähkömoottorihan on gruber assist-pajan laitos...ainakin youtuben videolla oleva pätkä asennuksesta on suoraan firman sivuilta: http://www.gruberassist.com/english/...t-description/

----------


## stoki

> Boonenin krampit ja "pikkukalleilut" tapahtuneen  selityksenä vähän ontuvat kun katsoo noi tapahtumat uudemman  kerran.



Minun mielestäni ne taas nimenomaan puoltavat tapahtunutta, kuten  Vetoookin mainitsi. Rondessa Boonen vastaus Cancellarelle näytti juuri niin vaikealta kuin mitä kellokin osoitti, Tomppa ei vain yksinkertaisesti päässyt mihinkään.

Pariisi-Roubaix'ssa Fabian taas lähti ensin vain vastaamaan muiden iskuun, sen jälkeen muiden iskijöiden höllätessä ja katsellessa et kuka tekee mitäkin, kurkkasi Fabian olkansa yli ja jatkoi kiihdytystään. Vasta sen jälkeen kun Cancellara oli jo kaukana, havahtui Tomppa tilanteeseen ja lähti etsimään itselleen väylää päästä perään. ...No näistä nyt on jauhettu jo monet kerrat Pariisi-Roubaix -ketjussa ja mm. Vetooo on (siitäkin) asiasta tehnyt väitöskirjan edestä selvitystyötä, joten mitäpä siitä enempää jauhamaan. Seuraavalla mukulakiviosuudellahan ero ei enää kasvanut vaan pysyi samana, joten sekään ei oikein tue videolla väitettyä sähkömoottorin käyttöä siellä.

Oli miten oli, mitäpä näistä: ollakko vai eikö olla -asioista väittelemään.  :Hymy:

----------


## Eso

Eiköhän nyt tämän youtube-humpuukin osalta kannata kuitenkin ottaa aika rauhallisesti. Italopojat pitävät vähän hauskaa..

Jos yhtään on sähkömoottoreiden kanssa pelannut, tuo viritys on ihan mahdoton monessa suhteessa:

* tuollaisesta vehkeestä (vaihde+taajuusmuuttaja/moottori) lähtee sen verran siritystä ja vinkunaa, että kenellekään kanssakilpailijalle ei jää epäselväksi, että vähintään lintu tai hiiripesue on pesinyt pyörän sisään.

* teho/paino-suhdetta ei nykyakuilla kyllä saa järkeväksi

* sähkömoottori on kierroskone: tuolla vaihteella ei taatusti onnistu lähimainkaan

* jne

----------


## OJ

No ei siinä porukan hännillä olemisessa ole mitään käsittämätöntä. Meni ajamaan itsensä pussiin Columbia kuskien taakse ja kun eliittiryhmä keksi jostain syystä jättää välejä Cancellaraan, niin Fabian antoi hanaa ja kenelläkään ei ollut halua tai jalkoja laittaa hanttiin. Ja kyllä se Muuri nousi Boonenillakin aika hyvällä iskulla, mutta Fabian meni ihan eri vauhtia.

Uskottavampia huhuja on netti pullollaan, eli en ihan ekaksi tota sähkömoottorijuttua uskoisi.

----------


## Puavo

Järjen ääni?:

http://cozybeehive.blogspot.com/2010...tor-power.html

----------


## KLA

> Järjen ääni?:
> 
> http://cozybeehive.blogspot.com/2010...tor-power.html



Artikkelin kirjoittajan kommentti joskus artikkelin kirjoittamisen jälkeen.





> Hmm, I'm extremely sorry guys. Looks like this is an April's fool joke that someone forgot to kill and now its wasting our time. Some news articles on motorized bikes in the Peloton go back as far as April. Until another credible journalist gets within the ranks and reports what he finds, no point in talking about it.

----------


## Jarmo Niemelä

> Artikkelin kirjoittajan kommentti joskus artikkelin kirjoittamisen jälkeen. "Hmm, I'm extremely sorry guys. Looks like this is an April's fool joke..."



Tuo Gruber Assist ei minusta vaikuta pelkältä aprillipilalta, niin kuin tuossa mainitsemassasi kommentissa epäillään. Ainakin joku on nähnyt melko paljon vaivaa tehdessään sille kolmikieliset nettisivut lukuisine valokuvineen ja piirroksineen. Ja jos tuollainen apumoottori on olemassa, niin on kai mahdollista, että sellaista voisi käyttää kilpapyöräilyssä.





> Eiköhän nyt tämän youtube-humpuukin osalta kannata kuitenkin ottaa aika rauhallisesti. Italopojat pitävät vähän hauskaa..
> 
> Jos yhtään on sähkömoottoreiden kanssa pelannut, tuo viritys on ihan mahdoton monessa suhteessa:
> 
> * tuollaisesta vehkeestä (vaihde+taajuusmuuttaja/moottori) lähtee sen verran siritystä ja vinkunaa, että kenellekään kanssakilpailijalle ei jää epäselväksi, että vähintään lintu tai hiiripesue on pesinyt pyörän sisään.
> 
> * teho/paino-suhdetta ei nykyakuilla kyllä saa järkeväksi
> 
> * sähkömoottori on kierroskone: tuolla vaihteella ei taatusti onnistu lähimainkaan
> ...



Ääntä sähkömoottorista varmaan lähtee, mutta noissa isoissa kisoissa (Paris-Roubaix yms.) on meteliä muutenkin sen verran (moottoripyörät, huolto- ja tuomariautot, yläpuolella pörräävä helikopteri, reitin varrella oleva yleisö ja ajajien korvissa suhiseva tuuli), että pienehkön sähkömoottorin ääni ei siinä taida kauas kuulua.

Muissa mainitsemissasi seikoissa kehotan tutustumaan noihin Gruber Assistin sivuihin.

----------


## haksu

Joo kyllä siitä ääntä lähtee  :Leveä hymy:  youtube - linkitys
Ei muuten nuo Gruberin sivut toimi enää? Tai äsken ainakaan.

----------


## lansive

> Tuo Gruber Assist ei minusta vaikuta pelkältä aprillipilalta, niin kuin tuossa mainitsemassasi kommentissa epäillään.



Ei Gruber Assist tosiaan ole mikään aprillipila. Olihan tuo jopa saksalaisen Bike-magazinen viime numeron sähköpyörien vertailutestissä.

----------


## Deve

Ihmiset takertuu liikaa siihen että se ois just ollu tämä inisevä Gruberi siellä fillarissa. En sano että siellä ois mitään välttämättä ollu mutta onhan meillä nykyään jo äänettömiä juniakin niin äkkiäkös joku pelle peloton kasaa paljon hiljasemman version tosta..

----------


## troh

Gruberi on jälkiasennettava, mutta eihän se kilpapäyöräilyssä ole mikään juttu. Ääni tulee pääosin kulmavaihteesta; ei se harjaton sähkömoottori kovaa ääntä synnytä. Moottori voitaisiin rakentaa myös suoraan keskiön akselin ympärille. BB30 keskiö on jo aika iso ja hiilikuiturungoissa näyttää muutenkin olevan tavaraa tuolla keskiön suunnalla. Ei tulisi ylimääräisiä tehohäviöitä kulmavaihteesta.

----------


## brewster

Jo joku tollaista vilunkia voi käyttää se on juurikon kova mestari kuten tässä tapauksessa. Jos joku välisarjalainen yhtäkkiä vetää 55kmh kirivauhtia tunnin verran irtiotossa niin kaikkihan vilunkia heti osaa epäillä.
Jos jotkut ottaa kovia terveysriskeja ja kiinnijäämisen riskejä douppauksessa ym riskejä miksei joku kokeilisi fillaridouppinkiakin kun välineet alkaa olla olemassa. Onhan se ihan selvää että tämän jälkeen kilpailujen voittajien käyttämät fillarit varmaan tarkastetaan huolellisesti myös tältä osin.

----------


## NoNo

> Jo joku tollaista vilunkia voi käyttää se on juurikon kova mestari kuten tässä tapauksessa.....



Ei kai Fabian ole tunnustanut tai asiaa muuten osoitettu todeksi ? Olisi ollut reilua osoittaa tällaisen vilpin mahdollisuus ilman kuskin nimiä. Tällä perusteella riittää se että kuka tahansa voidaan netissä syyllistää mistä tahansa ja joku vielä luulee asian olevan totta.

----------


## brewster

Niin on kai henkilön nimen veto asiaan jonkin verran poliittista. Sitä vaan sanoin että jos tällasien vilungin teko on mahdollista niin joku sitä myös tekee. Nykyisellä osaamisella se myös on mahdollista. Tosin moottorin olemassaolo on helpompi todistaa kuin jonkun ihmemömmön käyttö. Se jolle siitä eniten on hyötyä on juuri mestaritason kuski. Kuitenkin tällaisesta on väkisin tallin mekaanikko/nikot tietoisia. JOten tuskin joku välisarjalainen voisi sitä vaan oman uransa esitämiseksi käyttää. Siihen tuskin talli suostuisi. JOllei ole tarjolla isoa rahaa, mikä sekin on tietysti aniakin teoriassa mahdollista.

----------


## Deve

> Kuitenkin tällaisesta on väkisin tallin mekaanikko/nikot tietoisia. JOten tuskin joku välisarjalainen voisi sitä vaan oman uransa esitämiseksi käyttää. Siihen tuskin talli suostuisi. JOllei ole tarjolla isoa rahaa, mikä sekin on tietysti aniakin teoriassa mahdollista.



Kovimmilla proffilla on yleensä henkilökohtaset mekaanikot. Et ei se mikään suuri ympyrä oo lopulta ketkä tietäisi jos tuollaista joku haluaisi käyttää.

----------


## TMS

> Niin on kai henkilön nimen veto asiaan jonkin verran poliittista. Sitä vaan sanoin että jos tällasien vilungin teko on mahdollista niin joku sitä myös tekee. Nykyisellä osaamisella se myös on mahdollista. Tosin moottorin olemassaolo on helpompi todistaa kuin jonkun ihmemömmön käyttö. Se jolle siitä eniten on hyötyä on juuri mestaritason kuski. Kuitenkin tällaisesta on väkisin tallin mekaanikko/nikot tietoisia. JOten tuskin joku välisarjalainen voisi sitä vaan oman uransa esitämiseksi käyttää. Siihen tuskin talli suostuisi. JOllei ole tarjolla isoa rahaa, mikä sekin on tietysti aniakin teoriassa mahdollista.



Ja eikös Saxo Bankilla ole sopimus katkolla joten isoja voittoja ja näkyvyyttä tarvittiin, olisi motiivikin olemassa. Vähän sellainen kaikki tai ei mitään meininki. No kunnioitan Fabiania edelleen pyöräilijänä kunnes toisin todistetaan.

----------


## vetooo

Joona Laukan kolumni "Moottoripyörä on eri pyörä?" ilmestynyt YLE:n sivuille.

----------


## J T K

Nykypäivän vainoharhaisuuden vellovassa ilmapiirissä pyörivä julkisuus ja media yhdistettynä ammattilaisten saavuttamiin (suur)voittoihin takaa ikuisen spekuloinnin ja ihmettelyn. Saattaa Cancellarallakin v*tuttaa rankasti tämä viimeisin moottoriepäily jota jo ulotetaan aiempienkin kausien voittojen selittäjäksi. Siihen päälle vielä "normaalit" dopingspekuloinnit ei ainoastaan hänen vaan suunilleen kaikkien ammattilaisten ympärille...siinä sitä lientä kerrakseen.

Voidaanko tästä johtaa ajatelma että Ammattipyöräily on menossa autourheilun suuntaan; kaluston esi- ja jälkitarkastukset tulevat mukaan kuvioihin nykyistä voimakkaammin...?

Ei ole helppoa olla huipulla, tosin tuskinpa tässä tiedetään minkälaista se todellisuus onkaan pahimmillaan...

----------


## NoNo

Kai nuo tarkastukset tulevat pakollisiksi kun tietoisuus tämänkin tyylisestä huijaamisesta lisääntyy. Samaan syssyyn voisi miettiä paljonko vuoristokauriit hyötyvät vaikka 100W lisätehosta Zoncolanilla tms ? Nykyfillarit saadaan helposti tarpeeksi kevyeksi jolloin akusto yms nostaa painon sopivasti 6.8kg:aan. Mahtoiko Alberto sittenkään ajaa pelkällä kauramoottorilla viime Touria ? Hyvin, sanoisin jopa liian hyvin, nousi mäki. Jos siis vertaa muihin.
Yo. on pelkkää fiktiota.

----------


## .jon

:Leveä hymy: DDDDD

onko ihmiset nyt oikeesti tosissaan?

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> DDDDD
> 
> onko ihmiset nyt oikeesti tosissaan?



Kyllä he ovat! Nämä ovat näitä 9/11 -teoreetikkoja.

----------


## ylipaino

> Mulla on itse asiassa ollut jo jonkin aikaa suunnitelmissa rakentaa Powertapin napaan moottori. Pieniä rumpumoottoreita on helposti saatavilla. Siinä siis akseli on paikallaan ja vaippa pyörii. Tarkoituksena ei ole ollut rakentaa mitään akulla toimivaa, vaan integroida pieni ydinreaktori sinne napaan. Reaktori on vielä hakusessa. Tukkahan siinä hommassa saattaa lähteä, mutta väliäkö sillä...



Pitäisin ehkä kuitenkin parempana tuulivoimaa. Olen joskus nähnyt kuvissa sellaisia propelleja lippiksissä. Siitä vaan piuhat moottoriin. ajoviima kyllä pyörittää...

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Erityisen epäilyttäväksi Spartacuksen tekee se, että hän on Sweitsiläinen ja vieläpä Bernistä, tästä hienomekaniikan ja kelloseppätaidon pääkaupungista. 

Kun aluella harrastetaan paljon pyöräilyä niin aivan varmasti joku tuhansien kelloseppien joukosta sortuu kiusauksessa ja tekee laittoman virityksen. Ensin  itselleen, sitten kaverille. 

Spartacuksella ei siis ole mikään halpa paristökäyttöinen Citizen vaan vähintään Rolex tai jopa Girard-Perregaux. Mekaaninen koneisto saa voimansa mistäpä muustakaan kuin mukulakivien aiheuttamasta armottomasta tärinästä.

M.O.T.

----------


## stoki

> Erityisen epäilyttäväksi Spartacuksen tekee se, että hän on Sweitsiläinen ja vieläpä Bernistä, tästä hienomekaniikan ja kelloseppätaidon pääkaupungista. 
> 
> Kun aluella harrastetaan paljon pyöräilyä niin aivan varmasti joku tuhansien kelloseppien joukosta sortuu kiusauksessa ja tekee laittoman virityksen. Ensin  itselleen, sitten kaverille. 
> 
> Spartacuksella ei siis ole mikään halpa paristökäyttöinen Citizen vaan vähintään Rolex tai jopa Girard-Perregaux. Mekaaninen koneisto saa voimansa mistäpä muustakaan kuin mukulakivien aiheuttamasta armottomasta tärinästä.



 :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  Meinas mennä  spagetit väärään kurkkuun.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Höysö

Vaikee sanoo mitään vielä. Sitten alkaa epäilykset herään, jos Batterus ei enää yllä samanlaiseen vauhtiin.  :Hymy:

----------


## brewster

joo, jos tuo vielä tulevissakin kisoissa vetää samanlaisia irtiottoja varmasti laillisella fillarilla , saa kaikki pitkän nenän

----------


## rokpete

tää nauratti:
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...g?t=1275607405

----------


## spandex

> tää nauratti:
> http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...g?t=1275607405



+1

----------


## Soolo

Chris Boardman: I warned UCI officials about possibility of 'bike doping' a year ago

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/oth...-year-ago.html

----------


## Höysö

Tää nauratti 2:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ljy_F...eature=related

----------


## Sambody

> Tää nauratti 2:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ljy_F...eature=related



Itseäni nauratti tämä vielä enemmän. Kyseessä siis uusin Blazin' Saddles, jossa sivalletaan verbaalisesti tällä kertaa aiheinaan Cancellaran huhuttu moottoripyörä. Lisäksi hieman turistaan Contadorin ja Hoikan veljesten jälleen näkemisestä Tourmalet'lla ja mahdollisesta Contador+Unzue+Alonso+Santander sopasta.

----------


## rhubarb

> cadel evans' rainbow stripes actually a colourful electromagnet which only works in the total absence of bmc team-mates?



 :Kieli pitkällä:   :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Ola

> Chris Boardman: I warned UCI officials about possibility of 'bike doping' a year ago
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/oth...-year-ago.html



""Any rider, squad and sponsors involved with a team caught in this way    would be dead in the water as far as cycling is concerned. There would  be    absolutely zero sympathy and no way back into the sport whatsoever."

Aika mielenkiintoinen asenne! Dopaajat ovat tervetulleita kahden vuoden kilpailukiellon jälkeen, mutta tämän spekuloidun moottorin käyttäjä on totaalisesti ulkona. Jonkun verran hämmentävä kommentti.

----------


## vetooo

Mä en jaksa tuhlata lainkaan aikaani Cancellaran moottoroidun fillarin spekulointeihin. Sen sijaan löysin ihan mielenkiintoisen pdf-tiedoston, jossa vertaillaan polkijoiden tuottamia teholukemia Ranskan ympäriajon prologeissa 2006-2007. Tämä on Dr. Allen Limin käsialaa. Varsin hyödyllinen VAM / W/kg / nousun avg% -taulukko.




> Järjen ääni?:
> 
> http://cozybeehive.blogspot.com/2010...tor-power.html



Kannattaa  tutustua myös tähän ao. Cozybeehiven artikkeliin Cancellarasta.

http://cozybeehive.blogspot.com/2010...ra-attack.html

----------


## Lasse Vahvakäsi

Spessun markkinointiosastolla olisi kyllä itsetutkiskelun aika. Vielä pari vuotta sitten Fabianian vauhti oli seurausta Cervelon erinomaisesta aerodynamikasta, rungon jäykkyydestä, rungon mukavuudesta jne. Nyt siis alla on niin huono pyörä, että vaatii moottorin.

Vinkkinä Spessun suuntaan, että tehkää vaikka takahaarukoihin korkkiruuvin näköinen kierre. Kyseisellä innovatiivisella ratkaisulla saataisi voima välitettyä murhaavan tehokkaasti tiehen....

----------


## spandex

> Spessun markkinointiosastolla olisi kyllä itsetutkiskelun aika. Vielä pari vuotta sitten Fabianian vauhti oli seurausta Cervelon erinomaisesta aerodynamikasta, rungon jäykkyydestä, rungon mukavuudesta jne. Nyt siis alla on niin huono pyörä, että vaatii moottorin.
> 
> Vinkkinä Spessun suuntaan, että tehkää vaikka takahaarukoihin korkkiruuvin näköinen kierre. Kyseisellä innovatiivisella ratkaisulla saataisi voima välitettyä murhaavan tehokkaasti tiehen....



Eikö Specialized ole sitten osannut hehkuttaa Roubaix-mallista pyöräänsä, jolla käsittääkseni ainakin Tomppa toi mukulakivillä voittoja? Muistaakseni Fabian ajoi samanmallisella pyörällä ainakin osan matkaa: eikö tämä ole juuri ollut sitä kikkailua, että mukulakiville joustavampi pyörä ja asfaltille jäykkä. 

Roubaix-pyörässähän on taka- ja etuhaarukassa jotkut tärinänvaimentimet ja sellaistakin juttua on kuulunut, että ne ihan oikeasti toimisivat.

----------


## vetooo

:Leveä hymy:  :Sarkastinen: 

"I have started training again and I am working very intensively  *including behind a motorcycle*. I have to find my racing rhythm again" -Fabian Cancellara-

----------


## vetooo

> Cancellara myöntää, että hänellä on moottori,
> mutta se on hänen kehonsa. Ja hänen kehonsa on voimakkaampi kuin mikään kuvittelemanne moottori.



...ja jatkaa: "Why not put the hammer down tomorrow and show the world what is really  going on?"

Cancellara vetää huomisen Sveitsin ympäriajon 7,6 kilometrin ITT:n täpöillä.

----------


## rhubarb

Kaveri laittaa kaksi moottoria pyörään huomiseksi  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Jman

Oikein hesarikin noteerannut asian ja tuota nyt sitten italialainen syyttäjä tutkii. 

Mielenkiintoinen video kyllä tuubissa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Nd13...eature=related

P.S. Jos on jo ollut niin hyvää kertausta =)

----------


## Deve

Mitä enemmän katsoo tota satulasta kiihdyttämistä PR:ssä, niin sitä varmempi alan olemaan että jotain hämärää tässä on. Toi näyttää vaan aivan luonnottomalta. Jos jotain hämärää oli niin saadaan kyllä se tietää joskus, vaikka 10v päästä, mutta joskus se tulee kyllä ilmi jos jotain oli.

----------


## Soolo

> Mitä enemmän katsoo tota satulasta kiihdyttämistä PR:ssä, niin sitä varmempi alan olemaan että jotain hämärää tässä on. Toi näyttää vaan aivan luonnottomalta. Jos jotain hämärää oli niin saadaan kyllä se tietää joskus, vaikka 10v päästä, mutta joskus se tulee kyllä ilmi jos jotain oli.



samaa mieltä.

Ranskikset ovat myös kiinnostuneita, kyllä vakavaksi vetää.

http://www.eurosport.fr/les-commenta...shtml#comments

----------


## kh74

> Mitä enemmän katsoo tota satulasta kiihdyttämistä PR:ssä, niin sitä varmempi alan olemaan että jotain hämärää tässä on. Toi näyttää vaan aivan luonnottomalta. Jos jotain hämärää oli niin saadaan kyllä se tietää joskus, vaikka 10v päästä, mutta joskus se tulee kyllä ilmi jos jotain oli.



Niin, tuota videossa kuvattua hämärää toimintaa kutsutaan pyöräilyssä "hyökkäämiseksi". Se on varsin yleistä puuhaa pyöräilykilpailuissa.

Luonnotonta hommassa on ainoastaan se, että muut selvästi hiljentävät samaan aikaan, mutta se johtunee Boonenin läsnäolosta ryhmässä, jonka muutamat jannut olettivat tykittävän heti "moottoripyörän" peesiin.

Ja ne "salaperäiset" kädenliikkeet... Miten olisi raskaammalle vaihteelle vaihtaminen?  :Leveä hymy:  Sekään ei ole kovin harvinaista juuri ennen hyökkäystä. Itsekin olen kerran kuullut kun takaa vaaninut kilpapyöräilijä tykitti ohi. DÄNGGG! vaan kuului kun vaihde vaihdettiin takana pienemmälle samalla lujaa tuutaten ja luonnottoman lujaa kyllä sitten mentiin...

Ei meinannut tällainen alfa-uroskaan perässä pysyä, jotta jotain tosi hämärää siinä oli. Kädenliikkeitä en ehtinyt näkemään enkä varsinkaan videoimaan, mutta varmaan jotain samankaltaista kuin Cancellara siinä sormilla puuhasteltiin.

----------


## kh74

OMG !!!!!!!!!!  :No huh!: 

Lisää raskauttavaa videoaineistoa vuotaa julkisuuteen. Sehän ajoi motskarilla jo vuonna 2007:  :No huh!: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJNLM...layer_embedded

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## zeizei

> Mitä enemmän katsoo tota satulasta kiihdyttämistä PR:ssä, niin sitä varmempi alan olemaan että jotain hämärää tässä on. Toi näyttää vaan aivan luonnottomalta.



Mulla kävi päinvastoin. Alkuun näytti todella epäilyttävältä ja yliluonnolliselta, mutta kun katselee kuinka löysästi muut jampat pyörittelee iskun aikana niin ei enää näytäkään yhtään yliluonnolliselta, vaan ihan uskottavalta Spartacuksen kunnon ja tempokyvyt huomioiden. Samaten Flandersin isku. Tompalla vaan leikkaa ihan täysin kiinni ja Fabian iskee.

Uskoni Fabianiin on taas palautunut ja alan suhtautumaan tähän jupakkaan lähinnä naureskellen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jman

> Ja ne "salaperäiset" kädenliikkeet... Miten olisi raskaammalle vaihteelle vaihtaminen?  Sekään ei ole kovin harvinaista juuri ennen hyökkäystä.



Paitsi että Fabianin kahvoissa ei tuossa kohtaa mistä paineli, olla mitään nappuloita. Sekin siinä lopussa kerrottiin, SRAM Redeissä ei siinä kohtaa ole mitään nappia/vipua...

----------


## bere

Eiks tän foliohattuteorian vois jo unohtaa?

----------


## rhubarb

> Paitsi että Fabianin kahvoissa ei tuossa kohtaa mistä paineli, olla mitään nappuloita. Sekin siinä lopussa kerrottiin, SRAM Redeissä ei siinä kohtaa ole mitään nappia/vipua...



Siis siinä kohtaa mihin hän siirsi jossain vaiheessa sormensa. Ei sitä nappia ole tainnut missään kuvissa erottua?

----------


## kh74

En pysty enää katsomaan pyöräilyä. Tajusin juuri että mekaanista dopingia on käytetty jo yli sata vuotta. Siihen ei nimittäin tarvita moderneja sähkömoottoreita tai akkuja.  :No huh!: 

Muistattehan ne vedettävät vieterileluautot lapsuudestanne?

*Esitän seuraavan konstruktion patentoimatta vapaasti käytettäväksi sekä kotimaan kisoissa että ulkomailla. Kaupallista käyttöäkään en ole rajannut.*

- Otetaan noin 30 cm jousi, johon saa kokoon puristamalla varastoon 1000 joulen energian. Ei ihan käsin puristettava, mutta tunkilla onnistuu.

- Keskiön akseliin tulee muhvin sisälle hammaspyörä.

- Satulaputken sisälle tulee tiheäkierteinen kierretanko, jonka päässä on hammaspyörä joka sopii keskiöakselin vastaavaan. Tämän kuvan tyyliin: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...Bevel_gear.jpg

- kierretangon kierteissä on mutteri, jonka pyöriminen on estetty, mutta pystysuunnassa liikkuminen on sallittu.

- Asennetaan jännitetty jousi nojaamaan kierretangon yläosaan asennettuun mutteriin ja viritetään kertakäyttöinen liipasinmekanismi sopivaan kohtaan.

- Liipasinta painettaessa, jousi alkaa runnoa kierretankoa alaspäin julmetulla voimalla, naksauttaa sen ensin kiinni keskiöakselin hammasrattaaseen, ja alkaa sitten pyörittää kierretankoa satulaputken sisässä mutterin liukuessa alaspäin, ja välittää voimaa kampiin. Jousen purkauduttua mutteri jää kohtaan josta kierteet on sorvattu pois, ja pyörä on taas "vapaalla" rullailua, tuulettamista ja kunniakierroksia varten.

Edellä mainitulla tavalla saa vaikkapa 200W viideksi sekunniksi, miinus mekaaniset häviöt. Auttaa mukavasti massakirissä tai ratasprintissä. Jos mekaaniset häviöt vie tehoa, laitetaan paremmat rasvat ja tuhdimpi jousi niin piisaa potkua.

Olen 100% varma että kyseinen konstruktio oli käytössä jo 1800-luvun lopun ratakisoissa. Työstötekniikka oli tarpeeksi hienostunutta.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## NHB

Itse erotan noista suttuisista videoista lähinnä käden käyvän kahvalla. Vaihteen vaihtaminen tuossa tilanteessa on erittäin normaalia toimintaa. Yksittäisten sormien liikkeistä en kyllä pysty erottamaan mitään niin tarkkaa, että voisin kertoa mitä kohtia kahvoista Fabian näppäilee. 

En kyllä ymmärrä myöskään sitä, että mitä erikoista tuossa istualtaan polkemisessa on? Siinähän Fabian isona ja vahvana aika-ajojen erikoimiehenä on aina ollut parhaimmillaan. Tuossa ensimmäisessä "raskauttavassa todisteessa" hän ottaa alkukiihdytyksen putkelta. Sen jälkeen takapuoli menee satulan päälle ja polkija taittuu aika-ajomaiseen asentoon. Samaan aikaan muut tosiaan tyytyvät rullailemaan ja katsomaan vierestä. Maantiekahvoilla voisi olla aika hankala edes yrittää ottaa aika-ajoasentoa takapuoli ilmassa. Voisiko joku selittää, että mikä tuossa on niin erikoista?

----------


## Deve

Toi satulasta "kiihdytys" ei kyllä ollut mitään..vähän nosti nopeutta ehkä mutta ei mitenkään huomattavasti. Sitten lähtee kun ammuttu satulasta polkien porukan ohi..ikään kuin ois alamäkeen vaan polkenut. Ei toi näytä vaan kovin luonnolliselta iskulta mun mielestä. Ja se sormi ei kyllä mun mielestä käy ihan siellä vivulla asti mistä saa vaihettua raskaampaa välitystä. Ja 1200-1400W satulasta polkien on aika suoritus. Ja kaikki nuo pyörien vaihdot ei mitenkään vähennä epäilyksiä.

Ehkä oon sitten foliohattu mutta näin näen asian.

----------


## Laeski

> OMG !!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> Lisää raskauttavaa videoaineistoa vuotaa julkisuuteen. Sehän ajoi motskarilla jo vuonna 2007: 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJNLM...layer_embedded



Sillä loppu hetkeksi akuista virta kun joutu nousee putkelle  :No huh!:

----------


## NHB

> Toi satulasta "kiihdytys" ei kyllä ollut mitään..vähän nosti nopeutta ehkä mutta ei mitenkään huomattavasti. Sitten lähtee kun ammuttu satulasta polkien porukan ohi..ikään kuin ois alamäkeen vaan polkenut. Ei toi näytä vaan kovin luonnolliselta iskulta mun mielestä. Ja se sormi ei kyllä mun mielestä käy ihan siellä vivulla asti mistä saa vaihettua raskaampaa välitystä. Ja 1200-1400W satulasta polkien on aika suoritus. Ja kaikki nuo pyörien vaihdot ei mitenkään vähennä epäilyksiä.
> 
> Ehkä oon sitten foliohattu mutta näin näen asian.



Huomioithan myös se, että samalla muu porukkaa jarruttelee? Muiden kärki ei haluaisi vetää ja muut haluaisivat olla tämän takana. Keneltäkään ei löydy pienintäkään yritystä vastata Fabianin iskuun. Itse pitäisin omituisena sitä, jos paras aika-ajaja ei pystyisi jättämään iskullaan pk-lenkkiä polkevaa polkevaa pääjoukkoa. 

Ei kai tuollaisia 1400 watin tehoja edes tarvita. Muihin nähden kaksinkertaisellakin tehollakin luulisi eroa syntyvän. Muiden rullaillessa se 2x ei olisi lähelekään tuota.

----------


## Vilhelm V

Tää apumoottorilässytys on kyllä väsynein juttu, mikä ammattilaispyöräilyä on kohdannut pitkään aikaan. Jeesustelulle on oma topikkinsa.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

> - Otetaan noin 30 cm jousi, johon saa kokoon puristamalla varastoon 1000  joulen energian. Ei ihan käsin puristettava, mutta tunkilla onnistuu.
> 
> - Satulaputken sisälle tulee tiheäkierteinen kierretanko, jonka päässä  on hammaspyörä joka sopii keskiöakselin vastaavaan. 
> 
> - kierretangon kierteissä on mutteri, jonka pyöriminen on estetty, mutta  pystysuunnassa liikkuminen on sallittu.
> 
> - Asennetaan jännitetty jousi nojaamaan kierretangon yläosaan  asennettuun mutteriin ja viritetään kertakäyttöinen liipasinmekanismi  sopivaan kohtaan.



Mutta jos rakenne petää, niin Watit muuttuu yllättäen VAMeiksi, kuten tuolle Telekomin? kaverille on käynyt.

----------


## Deve

> Huomioithan myös se, että samalla muu porukkaa jarruttelee? Muiden kärki ei haluaisi vetää ja muut haluaisivat olla tämän takana. Keneltäkään ei löydy pienintäkään yritystä vastata Fabianin iskuun. Itse pitäisin omituisena sitä, jos paras aika-ajaja ei pystyisi jättämään iskullaan pk-lenkkiä polkevaa polkevaa pääjoukkoa. 
> 
> Ei kai tuollaisia 1400 watin tehoja edes tarvita. Muihin nähden kaksinkertaisellakin tehollakin luulisi eroa syntyvän. Muiden rullaillessa se 2x ei olisi lähelekään tuota.



Vähän epäselvästi kirjotin, toi 1400 wattia oli Muurin noususta. En löytänyt mitään varsinaisia nousuaikoja Muurilta mutta CN:n foorumilta joku osaa kertoa että tuli ton nopeimmin kun kukaan ikinä. Eli ei se että Boonenilla hitsas liikaa vaan se että Cancellara tuli tuollaisen lyhyen nousun noin paljon nopeammin kuin kukaan muu on aika hurjaa, ja kun se ei edes näyttänyt vaikealta.

Ei ees proffat aja puhdasta pk-vauhtia ihan noin lujaa. Vaikka ehkä ei äijät ajanut siinä kohtaa ihan urku auki niin oon silti sitä mieltä että toi kiihdytys näyttää luonnottomalta. Olkoot kuinka aika-ajon maailmanmestari. Yks juttu mikä kannattaa tsekata tossa PR:n kiihdytysvaiheessa, Fabianilla on vielä aikaa katella taaksepäin samalla kun tuuttaa kaiken ulos mitä jaloista lähtee. Toi on mun mielestä outoa.

EDIT: Niin oon sitten ehkä foliohattu tässä asiassa, täähän on vaan mun mielipide. Jos siellä oikeasti jotain oli niin kyllä se tulee ilmi joskus, aina näissä ryöpsähtää yli jossain vaiheessa. Ammattipyöräily kun on kyseessä niin oon oppinut olemaan yllättymättä mistään.

----------


## brewster

jos joku vaan voi käyttää vilunkia sitä myös käytetään. tässä tapauksessa sitä voi käyttää ja siksi sitä myös käytetään kunnes valvonnalla estetään.

----------


## Soolo

> Tää apumoottorilässytys on kyllä väsynein juttu, mikä ammattilaispyöräilyä on kohdannut pitkään aikaan. Jeesustelulle on oma topikkinsa.



Hyvä, voit sitten jeesustella siellä.

----------


## OJ

Boonenilla mitään hitsaa tossa Muurin nousussa. Ihan hyvää vauhtia se iskee tota mäkeä ylös, mutta Cancellara ajaa vain aivan eri vauhtia. Tai jos Boonenilla hitsasi kiinni jo 15 km ennen maalia, niin aika ihmeparantumisen suoritti ennen vikan 10 km vääntämistä lähes samaan tahtiin Cancellaran kanssa. Ja Roubaixissa Cancellara lähti kuin sika makuulta, vieläkin ylivoimaisemmin kuin Flanderissa koska Flanderissa se näytti sentään vähän yrittävän. 

Jaa mutta taitaa mennä taas jauhamiseksi.

Cancellara on ainakin mun Tour virtuaalijoukkueessa ja toivottavasti jo ensimmäisellä etapilla on sopiva laivankansituuli missä voi laittaa parin tallin auran pystyyn. Radioshackin mäkihiiret sitten tempovat hatkan kiinni ja pudottavat Fabianin tasamaalla sivutuulessa... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sambody

> Boonenilla mitään hitsaa tossa Muurin nousussa.



Niinno. Itse Boonen sanoi, että Cancellaran hyökätessä hänen oikea jalkansa alkoi krampata.

Cyclingnews:




> "It wasn't a secret that if something was going to happen that it would be there. I didn't feel worse than him. I had taken the lead to control affairs when he passed me. He didn't accelerate extremely hard. I wanted to follow but had to sit back right because I cramped in my right leg. Then I sat back, hoping that I would get in my rhythm and that the cramps would fade away, which happened."

----------


## NHB

Hassua kun jengi näkee jotain yliluonnollista suttuisista youtube videoista, mutta kukaan Cancellaran kolleegoista ei tuollaista huutele. Boonenkin tuossa suorastaan kertoo kiihdytyksen olleen aivan normaali. Uskoisin myös, että esitetyn kaltainen moottori pitäsi selvää ääntä, joka pitäisi kyllä huomata.

----------


## Hoobee

Krampit on mailman vanhin selitys kun toiset menee kovempaa,jos ei muuta keksi...näköjään proffillakin :Vink:

----------


## Deve

> Hassua kun jengi näkee jotain yliluonnollista suttuisista youtube videoista, mutta kukaan Cancellaran kolleegoista ei tuollaista huutele. Boonenkin tuossa suorastaan kertoo kiihdytyksen olleen aivan normaali. Uskoisin myös, että esitetyn kaltainen moottori pitäsi selvää ääntä, joka pitäisi kyllä huomata.



Montako kertaa oot nähny muiden huutelevan että joku käyttäisi dopingaineita? Ammattipyöräilyssä vallitsee omerta, jos haluu pitää duuninsa niin täytyy pitää suunsa kiinni.

----------


## kh74

> Montako kertaa oot nähny muiden huutelevan että joku käyttäisi dopingaineita? Ammattipyöräilyssä vallitsee omerta, jos haluu pitää duuninsa niin täytyy pitää suunsa kiinni.



Omerta toimii vain kun kaikki käyttää tai ainakin on käyttänyt.

Jos vain yksi joukkue käyttää moottoripyöriä, muut varmasti huutaa.

Ja vastauksena kysymykseen, liian monta kertaa että muistaisin ulkoa.

----------


## NHB

> Montako kertaa oot nähny muiden huutelevan että joku käyttäisi dopingaineita? Ammattipyöräilyssä vallitsee omerta, jos haluu pitää duuninsa niin täytyy pitää suunsa kiinni.



Tuota, meinaat siis, että muut katsoisivat vain vierestä, jos joku kiihdyttäisi jotenkin mahdottoman näköisesti pyörän samalla pitäen erikoista surinaa... Jos tuosta nyt valvoville tahoille "nimettömänä" antaisi ilmaisen vinkin, niin tuskinpa olisi mitään mahdollisuutta saada potkuja. En muutenkaan olisi ollenkaan vakuuttunut muiden tiimien halusta piilotella yhtä apumoottoritiimiä. Ainakaan itsellä ei ammattiurheilijana riittäisi "nöyryys" vain katsella vierestä kun muut ajavat ohi sähkömoottorin voimin.

----------


## villef

Niin, jos Muuria ei ole kukaan menny ennemmin lujempaa ylös niin mitä sitten? Viime syksynä Fabian piti muita pelleinä tempon MMissä. Jos ei sellainen kaveri vedä tuollaista nousua ennätysvauhtia ylös, niin kuka..
Minen kyllä tuossa nähny mitään kummallista. Tuokoon HD-tason kuvaa, jos jollain on. Onhan Eurosport esim. näyttäny paljon parempaa kuvaa, kuin mitä tuo youtube on...
Tuosta mitään näe..

----------


## OJ

> Niin, jos Muuria ei ole kukaan menny ennemmin lujempaa ylös niin mitä sitten? Viime syksynä Fabian piti muita pelleinä tempon MMissä. Jos ei sellainen kaveri vedä tuollaista nousua ennätysvauhtia ylös, niin kuka..
> Minen kyllä tuossa nähny mitään kummallista. Tuokoon HD-tason kuvaa, jos jollain on. Onhan Eurosport esim. näyttäny paljon parempaa kuvaa, kuin mitä tuo youtube on...
> Tuosta mitään näe..



Eeeikaaai temppo mikään yleismittari ole. Tai jos on, niin Svea Mamman poika veisi suurinta osaa proffaklungasta kuin märkää rättiä.

GW1516

----------


## phebis

Repiikö spessu pientä huumoria tästä "Tarinasta" esitellessään uutta robauxia?: http://www.bikeradar.com/gallery/art...c=news/article

----------


## rhubarb

Mainittakoon täällä jos ette ole huomanneet: Cancellara on alkanut Twitteröidä, hellyttävän huonolla englannilla mutta kohtuullisen informatiivisesti. 

http://twitter.com/f_cancellara.

----------


## Jousi

Kiitokset rhubarb linkkivinkistä...

----------


## vetooo

Ammattilaispyöräilyn arvostetuin kunnianosoitus Velo d'Or on myönnetty Fabian Cancellaralle kaudella 2010.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/canc...laims-velo-dor

Velo d'Or'in saajat

1992: Miguel Indurain
1993: Miguel Indurain
1994: Tony Rominger
1995: Laurent Jalabert
1996: Johan Museeuw
1997: Jan Ullrich
1998: Marco Pantani
1999: Lance Armstrong
2000: Lance Armstrong
2001: Lance Armstrong
2002: Mario Cipollini
2003: Lance Armstrong
2004: Lance Armstrong
2005: Tom Boonen
2006: Paolo Bettini
2007: Alberto Contador
2008: Alberto Contador
2009: Alberto Contador

----------


## X-Caliber

Hienoa, tähän yhteyteen sopii lainaus Spartacusin twitteristä: "Pain is temporary and memorys are forever" :-)

Näyttää olevan TdF aika lailla yliedustettuna tuon palkinnon saajien joukossa, joten sitäkin hienompaa, että Cancellara nyt sai kyseisen tunnustuksen. Olisiko sitten saanut ilman Contadorin pihviepisodia...

----------


## vetooo

> Näyttää olevan TdF aika lailla yliedustettuna tuon palkinnon saajien joukossa, joten sitäkin hienompaa, että Cancellara nyt sai kyseisen tunnustuksen. Olisiko sitten saanut ilman Contadorin pihviepisodia...



Van Petegemille ei riittänyt Ronde - P. Helvetti -kaksari palkintoon vuonna 2003, mutta Boonenin tuplavoitto riitti vuonna 2005. Kai nämä ovat makuasioita, mutta ei Ronde - P. Helvetti - tempon MM -triplaa voi pelkkä Tourin voitto lyödä.

----------


## Jousi

> Näyttää olevan TdF aika lailla yliedustettuna tuon palkinnon saajien joukossa.







> Kai nämä ovat makuasioita.



Pitää muistaa että Velo d'Or on "kohtalaisen ranskalainen" palkinto, josta päätetään "kohtalaisen ranskalaisten" lasien takaa, joten TdF menestys on "kohtalaisen" ratkaisevassa asemassa..?

----------


## X-Caliber

> Pitää muistaa että Velo d'Or on "kohtalaisen ranskalainen" palkinto, josta päätetään "kohtalaisen ranskalaisten" lasien takaa, joten TdF menestys on "kohtalaisen" ratkaisevassa asemassa..?



Kohtalaisen hyvin todettu  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HeliT

Sykkeliuutisten mukaan Fäbu haluaa voittaa ensi vuonna LBL:n, maailmanmestaruuden ja Giro di Lombardian sekä ajaa kavereidensa kanssa.

----------


## bluebike

Fabian tietää, että hänen mahdollisuutensa voittaa Tour de France tai mikä muu grand-tour on häviävän pieni.    Siten seuraavaksi parasta on voittaa MM ja pyöräilyn 5 Monumenttia:

Milano-Sanremo:  OK.    (eli on jo plakkarissa)Flanderin ympäriajo: OKPariisi-Roubaux: OK (2x)Liege-Bastogne-Liege: EILombardian ympäriajo: EI
Siis kaksi näistä puuttuu.  Ongelman vain tosiaan on, että kahdessa viimeisessä on monta ja kohtuullisen isoa mäkeä.    Pelkällä voimalla noita ei voiteta, ainakaan helposti.

Vain kolme Belgialaista on voittanut kaikki Monumentit.  Fabian tahtoo samaan seuraan.   Saa nähdä onnistuuko koskaan.    

Gilbert voisi nykyajajista olla toinen ehdokas samaan joukkoon.   Vaikka hän on voittanut vain Lombrdian kahdesti, on hän muuten ollut todella korkealla kaikissa näissä kisoissa.   Nähdäänkö ensi vuonna L-B-L:ssä oikea titaanien taistelu.

Tornado-Tomille tämä Fabianin uudet haasteet voivat olla kauden pelastus...

----------


## HeliT

No niin, nyt se on sitten virallista, että Fäbu ajaa vanhojen kavereiden kanssa: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/canc...ycling-project

----------


## vetooo

Sopparin kesto: 3 vuptta (2011-2013).





> The team later confirmed the contract will run for three-years and  that the current world time trial champion is the last signing for the  newly-formed team.



http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/canc...ycling-project

----------


## vetooo

Cancellara on sittenkin lähtemässä puolustamaan Ronde van Vlaanderenin ja Pariisi-Roubaix'n voittojaan ensi kaudella.





> "Next  year, I will still race Milano-Sanremo *and the cobbled classics with  bib number one, which will also be great motivation.* I also want to go  after the Amstel Gold Race and Liege-Bastogne-Liege, which I've never  done. A win at Liege and Lombardia is a challenge. I need this new  motivation, new challenges. I've won Roubaix twice. If you always do the  same thing, you lose your motivation."



http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/65...otivation.aspx

----------


## viller

> Vielä kun joku markkinoinnin ammattilainen kertoisi, mitä suurta hyötyä tuli tuon (n. 5kk sitten solmitun) sopparin julkaisemisen viivyttämisestä. Tai mitä suurta julkisuusarvoa tulee tallin pääsponsiin nimen salailusta.



http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ande...nt-development

Päällikkö Andersen väittää että Cancellaran sopimus on tehty vasta ihan äskettäin.

Tallin takanahan on pari salaperäistä liikemiestä. Liekö todellistä nimisponsoria edes olemassa.

----------


## rhubarb

Oma veikkaus on "Team Ninja Cobra Astronaut"

----------


## samppa1

Yksi parhaista pyöräilijöistä mun mielestä ja toivon, että hän saa hyvän tallin  :Hymy: 

Tästä väitetystä moottorista muuten; kuka laittoi huhut liikkeelle tästä jutusta? Vaikkahan se on todistettu, että hän ei käyttänyt moottoria, niin mistä tämä juttu lähti liikkeelle?

----------


## viller

> Yksi parhaista pyöräilijöistä mun mielestä ja toivon, että hän saa hyvän tallin 
> 
> Tästä väitetystä moottorista muuten; kuka laittoi huhut liikkeelle tästä jutusta? Vaikkahan se on todistettu, että hän ei käyttänyt moottoria, niin mistä tämä juttu lähti liikkeelle?



Cancellara ajaa tällä kaudella Leopard Trek -tallissa joka on alustavassa UCI-rankingissa rankattu parhaaksi talliksi.

Moottorihuhut läksi liikkeelle tästä italialaisten tekemästä videosta.

----------


## Yuggas

> ... Vaikkahan se on todistettu, että hän ei käyttänyt moottoria...



Kuka ja milloin tämän on todistanut?

----------


## Deve

> Kuka ja milloin tämän on todistanut?



Kai se riittää kun Fabian itse sanoi ettei mitään moottoria ollut. Pakkohan se on uskoa. Mielenkiinnolla odotan seuraavan kevään klassikkoja ja sitä nähdäänkö samanlaista dominointia. Veikkaan että ei.

----------


## OJ

Minä veikkaan, että vie Flanderin ja Liegen tai Amstelin. Juu on aika rohkea veikkaus, mutta näyttää jo tässä kaudessa vuotta aika ohkaiselta, eli on saattanut paino pudota.

----------


## Marcus

> Kuka ja milloin tämän on todistanut?



eiköhän se jotenkin tullut osoitettua siitä että se voitti kohtuullisella marginaalilla prologin tourilla, jonka jälkeen hänen pyöränsä scannattiin epäillyn/huhutun moottorin takia. ei löytynyt.

----------


## Yuggas

> eiköhän se jotenkin tullut osoitettua siitä että se voitti kohtuullisella marginaalilla prologin tourilla, jonka jälkeen hänen pyöränsä scannattiin epäillyn/huhutun moottorin takia. ei löytynyt.



Eli tourilla ei vilppiä. Klassikoiden osalta?

----------


## asb

> Eli tourilla ei vilppiä. Klassikoiden osalta?



Myöskään klassikoissa kukaan ei kyennyt todistamaan Cancellaran harastaneen vilppiä. Voitko lopettaa?

----------


## jeijei

Niin käsittämättömillä eroilla on spartacus kyllä takonut tuloksia, että heikompaa hirvittää. Kateelliset mankuvat moottorista ja italiaanot vinkuvt sängyn pohjalla. Pöh pah lisää pökköä pesään ja katsotaan miten klassikot menee!

----------


## Yuggas

> Myöskään klassikoissa kukaan ei kyennyt todistamaan Cancellaran harastaneen vilppiä. Voitko lopettaa?



Helposti. Tartuin vain siihen, että olisi todistettu, ettei käyttänyt vilppiä. Ei kai tuota ole todistettu puolin eikä toisin.

----------


## Marcus

> Helposti. Tartuin vain siihen, että olisi todistettu, ettei käyttänyt vilppiä. Ei kai tuota ole todistettu puolin eikä toisin.



niinpä. jos joku väittäisi että lancella oli liina kiinni yläpuolellaan pörräävässä eurosportin helikopterissa kun se hyökkäsi alpe d'huezilla 2003, niin kai siinäkin tapauksessa voisi väittää olevan mahdotonta todistaa että hän ei käyttänyt vilppiä. mielestäni todistustaakka on syyttäjällä, eikä syytettävällä. 
cancellara on ollut aika kone(!) juniori-ikäsarjoista lähtien aika-ajoissa ja todistanut sen uudestaan ja uudestaan. cancellarahan voitti roubaixn nimenomaan ajamalla irtiottonsa kuten aika-ajon. ja hänen ominaisuuksillaan sopii erittäin hyvin ajaa erittäin kovaa lyhyt mäki kuten flandersissa.  hän on myös tehnyt hieman vastaavia loppuvetoja kuten hän teki klassikoissa, esim yhdeksännen etapin voitto tourissa 2007.

----------


## rhubarb

> niinpä. jos joku väittäisi että lancella oli liina kiinni yläpuolellaan pörräävässä eurosportin helikopterissa kun se hyökkäsi alpe d'huezilla 2003, niin kai siinäkin tapauksessa voisi väittää olevan mahdotonta todistaa että hän ei käyttänyt vilppiä. mielestäni todistustaakka on syyttäjällä, eikä syytettävällä.



Minäkin tulkitsin aluksi väärin, mutta Yuggas tuossa toteaa että samppa aiemmin väitti että oli todistettu että huijausta ei ollut. Ei sitä, että pitäisi todistaa että huijausta ei ollut.

----------


## vetooo

> niinpä. jos joku väittäisi että lancella oli liina kiinni yläpuolellaan pörräävässä eurosportin helikopterissa kun se hyökkäsi alpe d'huezilla 2003,



Tour 2001, 10. etappi, Alpe d'Huez.





> hän (cancellara*) on myös tehnyt hieman vastaavia loppuvetoja kuten hän teki klassikoissa, esim yhdeksännen etapin voitto tourissa 2007.



Tour 2007, 3. etappi.

* = (cancellara) -lisäys allekirjoittaneen. Ei kuulunut alkuperäiseen lainaukseen.

Sorry, oli pakko vähän laittaa offaria. Löytyy kuitenkin helpommin esim. Youtubesta jos on lukemat täysin kohdillaan.

----------


## Marcus

kyllä kyllä, pahoittelen virheitä kun latelin ulkomuistista kiireessä..kannattaa muuten katsoa, molemmat

----------


## Kal Pedal

Luin tuolla juuri uusinta (?) Procycling-lehteä jossa juttu Saxobankin romahduksesta. Fabianin haastattelusta olin lukevinani rivien välistä että syy siihen että lähti oli että Riis palkkasi Contan talliin. Spartacus ei siis missään sano suoraan että se oli syy, vaan latelee standardi-kohteliasuuksia ("Conta seems to be a nice guy"), silti sanoo myös suunnilleen että jos Riis kokee että hänellä on oikeuksia neuvotella Contan kanssa Fabianin selän takana, niin Cancellara kokee että hänellä on oikeus lähteä tallista kesken sopimuskauden. Kiinnostavaa.

----------


## Marcus

> Luin tuolla juuri uusinta (?) Procycling-lehteä jossa juttu Saxobankin romahduksesta. Fabianin haastattelusta olin lukevinani rivien välistä että syy siihen että lähti oli että Riis palkkasi Contan talliin. Spartacus ei siis missään sano suoraan että se oli syy, vaan latelee standardi-kohteliasuuksia ("Conta seems to be a nice guy"), silti sanoo myös suunnilleen että jos Riis kokee että hänellä on oikeuksia neuvotella Contan kanssa Fabianin selän takana, niin Cancellara kokee että hänellä on oikeus lähteä tallista kesken sopimuskauden. Kiinnostavaa.



ei ollut viimeisin nro  :Vink:  mutta luin saman jutun.siitä artikkelista ju muista fabianin kanssa tehdyistä haastatteluista sain sen käsityksen että cancellara oli tyytymätön siihen rooliin mitä oli luvassa riisin tallissa.eli ei halunnut olla apukuski,vaan saada täyttä tukea klassikko- ym. projekteilleen.
aikamoinen saippuaooppera saxossa.en ole ehtinyt lukea riisin kirjaa,mutta siinähän riis m.m. väittää että schleckit neuvottelivat uudesta tallista jo viime vuoden keväänä,ja kun riis sai tietää se alkoi varmistella selustaansa neuvottelemella contadorin kanssa tourin aikana.ja riisin välirikko cancellaran kanssa oli aika selvä kun spartacus sen enempää selittelemettä jätti vueltan kesken. 
saapa nähdä miten aika-ajo sujuu cancellaralta trekin aa-pyörää käyttäen...taitaa tulla todistetuksi että valmistajien lippulaivamallien välillä ei kauhean suurta eroa ole,mutta voihan olla että joutuu vähän muuttamaan säätöjä.

----------


## rstone75

Viime viikolla Cancellara tuli Gran Canarialla kahteen kertaan lenkillä vastaan. Oli molemmilla kerroilla yksin liikkeessä.

----------


## Laeski

> Viime viikolla Cancellara tuli Gran Canarialla kahteen kertaan lenkillä vastaan. Oli molemmilla kerroilla yksin liikkeessä.



Varmaan selkä edellä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## rstone75

> Varmaan selkä edellä



Nimenomaan :Hymy:  Ekalla kerralla hinkattiin tasaisella joukkuevetoja, Fabi morjensti kun mentiin pari kertaa ristiin. Toisella kerralla ajoi mäkeä ylös kun ite tulossa alas.

----------


## Jälkijouko

Cancellaran moottorin salaisuus on sitten paljastunut  :No huh!: 
Flanderin ja Roubaix'n uskomaton vauhti on PAREMPIEN LAAKEREIDEN ansiota!
http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme/breve...ara-perce.html

----------


## jeijei

eipä nähdä laakeripeliä...  :Sarkastinen: 

Eivätkä nuo laakerit niiin paljoa ratkaise. Suurin osa vastustavasta voimasta tulee aivan muualta kuin laakereista (no susihuonot erikseen) mutta tuollainen marginaali, laakereiden takia. 

11s ero Tirreno-Adriaticotin tt:llä ei nyt älyttömän huima ole mutta khyllä se kunto tuolta vielä löytyy

----------


## PHI

Herkkää on juu:

http://www.cecchiniteam.it/wms/video...mento-centrale

----------


## OJ

Ei mua ne laakerit itsessään kiinnosta, mutta minkälaiset tiivisteet noissa on kun noin herkästi pyörivät...vai onko tiivisteitä lainkaan?

----------


## rjrm

> Ei mua ne laakerit itsessään kiinnosta, mutta minkälaiset tiivisteet noissa on kun noin herkästi pyörivät...vai onko tiivisteitä lainkaan?



Eiköhän noissa hommissa ole varaa jättää kaikki tiivisteet pois :-) Kun kisa on ohi, metallinkeräykseen vaan ja uutta tilalle.
RM

----------


## Masi

> Viime viikolla Cancellara tuli Gran Canarialla kahteen kertaan lenkillä vastaan. Oli molemmilla kerroilla yksin liikkeessä.



Cancellara oli myös helmi-maaliskuun vaihteessa Kanarialla. Satuin asumaan samassa hotellissa Maspalomasissa, Lopesan Costa Meloneras. Yksin lähti aamuisin lenkille siinä klo 9.30. Teki sellaista 4-5 tunnin lenkkiä. Ainakin Sorian reittiä näytti ajelevan. Pyöräänsä ei tietenkään pitänyt hotellin pyörävarastossa, missä me muut. Seurueeseen kuului 5 henkeä; vaimo, pikkutyttö sekä kaksi noin Cancellaran ikäistä jeppeä. Olisivatkohan olleet fysioterapeutttia, hierojaa, mekaanikkoa tms. Söivät kuitenkin aamupalalla aivan yhtä kohtuuttomasti kuin pomonsakin. Hotellin asukkaat eivät kiinnittäneet mieheen mitään huomiota, sai olla aivan rauhassa.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Eiköhän noissa hommissa ole varaa jättää kaikki tiivisteet pois :-) Kun kisa on ohi, metallinkeräykseen vaan ja uutta tilalle.
> RM



Samaa ajattelin, ei liene kovin suuri saavutus kuvata kammen pyörintää ständissä videolle. Sit kun käynnissä on etappiajo muutamia päiviä-viikkoja ja muutamat sadepäivät - vaikka peräkanaa - on homma jo ihan eri sfääreissä. Mutta kukin budjetin puitteissa..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kal Pedal

> Cancellara oli myös helmi-maaliskuun vaihteessa Kanarialla. Satuin asumaan samassa hotellissa Maspalomasissa, Lopesan Costa Meloneras. Yksin lähti aamuisin lenkille siinä klo 9.30. Teki sellaista 4-5 tunnin lenkkiä. Ainakin Sorian reittiä näytti ajelevan. Pyöräänsä ei tietenkään pitänyt hotellin pyörävarastossa, missä me muut. Seurueeseen kuului 5 henkeä; vaimo, pikkutyttö sekä kaksi noin Cancellaran ikäistä jeppeä. Olisivatkohan olleet fysioterapeutttia, hierojaa, mekaanikkoa tms. Söivät kuitenkin aamupalalla aivan yhtä kohtuuttomasti kuin pomonsakin. Hotellin asukkaat eivät kiinnittäneet mieheen mitään huomiota, sai olla aivan rauhassa.



Vau! Olisit lähtenyt peesiin... :Hymy:

----------


## leecher

Nyt esittämään Fabianille kysymyksiä facebookin kautta. Vastailee osaan kysymyksistä huomenna. http://www.facebook.com/leopardtrek Nyt olisi paikka kysyä, vaikka kuinka paljon jalkakyykky on osana harjoittelua.

----------


## OMT

It ain't bragging if you can back it up:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=jcE4vPyyV2I

----------


## mats sundin

Cancellaralla vauhti päällä myös haastattelussa:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/canc...-paris-roubaix

Hienoja kommentteja:





> I am the only man in the world who can make an attack like the one in Flanders, or in Roubaix in 2010. Everybody knows that if I’m at 100 percent they have to fasten their seatbelts, _like on an aeroplane_.



ja hienoa kilpakumppaneiden väheksymistä:





> It was a spectacle and a double satisfaction: I lost by trying to win, the others rode only to make me lose. And in the end the one who was always in the wheels won. Congratulations to Nuyens, but for me (winning) like that has no value

----------


## rhubarb

Twitterissä juuri valitteli että viimeaikaiset haastattelut antavat hieman väärän kuvan. Ilmeisesti käännös ei toimi tai huumori ei näy tekstistä tms. Esim. Nuyensiä ei varsinaisesti haukkunut vaan kai yritti sanoa että ei itse osaa ajaa säästellen vaan pyrkii tekemään omia ratkaisujaan, jos arvaan alkuperäistä sanamuotoa.

Mutta aika lailla tottahan se puhuu.

----------


## derosa

> Cancellaralla vauhti päällä myös haastattelussa:
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/canc...-paris-roubaix
> 
> ja hienoa kilpakumppaneiden väheksymistä:



Nuoren, pettyneen ja "jotakin hampaankoloon jättäneen" miehen 
purkausta.Paris-Roubaix`ssa ei sitten kukaan pysy in the wheels.

----------


## mats sundin

> Ilmeisesti käännös ei toimi tai huumori ei näy tekstistä tms. 
> 
> Mutta aika lailla tottahan se puhuu.



Mulle huumori välittyi. Toki sain kiinni myös tuosta derosan mainitsemasta pettymyksestä - mutta kukapa ei olisi turhautunut ja katkerakin tommosen kirvelevän tappion jälkeen. Musta ihan oikee meininki, rehellistä ja vilpittömän rentoa uhoa. Ens sunnutaina sitte nähdään noitten mukulakivien toimivuus kiitoratana.

----------


## vetooo

Cancellaralle tehty Sveitsin mestarin paita ja värisuunnittelu...  :Irvistys:

----------


## ristopee

> Cancellaralle tehty Sveitsin mestarin paita ja värisuunnittelu...



Toivottavasti näkyy kaikille myös ei-fb-ihmisille...

Mulla tuli ensimmäisenä mieleen joku punaisen ristin avustustyöntekijä. (Joo tiedän että värit on toisinpäin) Ei tuota kyllä bongaa pääjoukosta ihan yhtä helposti kuin sitä edellistä.

----------


## ussaf

Medic! (ja 10 merkkiä)

----------


## MSK

:Cool:

----------


## vetooo

*CHF 5.4 million operation could salvage Cancellara’s Roubaix dream

New procedure to be carried out in Switzerland after Flanders crash*

CHF 5.4 million operation could salvage Cancellara's Roubaix dream | Velonation.com

 :Cool:

----------


## Polla

> *CHF 5.4 million operation could salvage Cancellara’s Roubaix dream
> 
> New procedure to be carried out in Switzerland after Flanders crash*
> 
> CHF 5.4 million operation could salvage Cancellara's Roubaix dream | Velonation.com



artikkelia ei taida enää olla? Avaa etusivulle

----------


## DeLillo

Taisi olla  huono aprillipila.

----------


## Polla

Aloin miettiä kans otsikon älyttömyyden perusteella

----------


## vetooo

Jaahas, aprillipila oli poistettu Velonation.comista. Selain sattui olemaan auki, joten tässä kadonnut juttu kokenaisuudessaan:





> Sunday, April 01, 2012
> 
> *CHF 5.4 million operation could salvage Cancellara’s Roubaix dream*
> 
> by Shane Stokes at 1:41 PM EST
> 
> _New procedure to be carried out in Switzerland after Flanders crash_
> 
> Swiss fans and RadioShack team supporters distraught at the apparent end of Fabian Cancellara’s Classics season for 2012 have been given a glimmer of hope after scientists and medical doctors have suggested that they might be able to salvage his ambition of winning Paris-Roubaix.
> ...

----------


## Polla

Wau. Onhan toi nyt todella mauton juttu jotenkin, vaikka kenties lääketieteellisesti periaatteessa täysin mahdollinen.

----------


## JussiHoo

Vähän asian vierestä, mutta muistaako joku viälä tämän pilan: http://bontrager.com/news/inform_tec...rongs_recovery

----------


## fyah

Ei tarvii kauan nykyään parannella jotain solisluuta: Theoretically, Cancellara could be back training on the rollers as early as Tuesday. "That's true, medically speaking, but he will surely take his time to recover and stay off the bike for a few days or maybe a week. His spring is over anyway,” Vanderjeugd added. 

Lähde: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/succ...rbone-fracture

----------


## Maped

Eikös se Pozzatto palannut viikko kolminkertaisen murtuman jälkeen kisoihin tässä keväällä? Toki huippukuntoon palaaminen on eri asia ja P-R ei välttämättä ole se kaikkein paras kisa palata rikkinäisillä paikoilla.

Mitä tuohon velonationin aprillipilaan tulee, minusta se oli loistava, itsekin menin lankaan ennen kuin luin koko jutun loppuun. Niin harmillista kuin Cancellaran loukkaantuminen olikin, vamma ei kuitenkaan aiheuta mitään pysyviä ongelmia ja hattuvakiolla veikkaisin, että suurin osa pelotonin kuskeista on sen kokenut. Jutussa nyt ei kuitenkaan mitenkään ilkuttu tai mehusteltu Fabun loukkantumisella, vaan loistavasti hyödynnettiin päivänpolttava aihe jekutukseen. Tai ehkä minulla on vain kieroutunut huumorintaju. Toki tilanne olisi toinen, jos olisi ensiveikkailujen mukaan lonkka murtunut tai jotain muuta todella vakavaa käynyt.

----------


## J_K

"I'll be back!" A Determined Fabian Cancellara has London Olympic Gold in his sights
Solisluu neljässä osassa:

Taas yhdessä osassa.

----------


## fyah

Tsemppiä Spartacukselle paluuseen! Lontoossa näemme varmasti todella motivoituneen ja huippukuntoisen Fabianin ja se tietää muille vaikeuksia  :Hymy: . Viime vuoden maailmanmestaruuskisojen TT:n tappio Tony Martinille on varmasti yksi ärsyke josta FC on hakenut lisämotivaatiota off-season treeneihin. Nämä tämän kevään takaiskut ja huono tuuri lisäävät myös halua näyttää että kuinka kova kaveri on parhaimmillaan.

----------


## HeliT

Fäbu ehti mukaan synnytykseen. Toinen tyttö syntyi eilen.

----------


## buhvalo

Cancellara triathlonissa, pyöräosuuden perusteella ei ihan kisapuristusta enää.  :Hymy: 


https://www.facebook.com/TriStarSeri...2690881440048/

http://results.fh-timing.com/tristarsui17/21?

----------


## kauris

Pyöräilyaika oli kyllä yllättävän heikko siihen nähden mitä olisi luullut. Näytti myös ottavan voittajalle 3 min 29 sek tappiota pelkissä vaihtoalueen säädöissä mikä on paljon ymmärrettävämpää toki, jos asiaa ei ole treenannut.

----------

